# Time to make some changes to the shop.



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*Lets get started*

Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.










Yep. that's where I got my start. Working outside on a stack of pallets and some plastic tables. Of course, when it was too hot outside I didn't get to work. And when it rained I didn't get to work. And then when it got cold I didn't do anything at all. The above pic was taken August 2012.

In January 2013 I filled for divorce. And in February 2013, during a bad day I was having, a dear friend of mine who had also went through a divorce had me over and was trying to cheer me up. Little did she know that her words would change so many things. As we walked around her property she was telling me I needed to look for the little positive things and focus on them. She pointed at her garage and said "see that garage? Now that I'm single i can do whatever I want with it. I can park my car, not park my car. I can store stuff in it or I can throw stuff out of it that I don't want in there. I can do whatever I want with it. At that very moment I realized something. I too had a garage. One that was previously off limits to me. And now… I could do WHATEVER I WANTED WITH IT.  My eyes grew big and I knew exactly what I wanted to do. And I found my inspiration to keep moving forward.

It just so happens that on that very weekend it was my weekend that I had no kids. I started immediately cleaning the garage up. I had lots of stuff in there that belonged to my ex so I was probably only using half of the space. This is probably what it looked like soon after that weekend.










As the months went by I slowly took over more and more space. Finally… I removed ALL the ex's items and stored them at my moms. And eventually took out everything that wasn't shop related except a few lawn care items. Now my whole garage is dedicated to woodworking. And I have to tell you… I couldn't be happier.

It was just in June 2013 that the divorce was final and the house… and garage… became officially mine. 
And let me tell you… garages are for cars… this is a WORKSHOP! 

So now that summer is over and school has started and the shop is all mine… it's time to make some changes. To start… you can see in the above pic that my miter saw is sitting on a built in workbench. This was there when we bought the house in 2009. Here's the problem with it… everything. LOL . It's not deep enough, it's too high, its really long so it takes up too much space and for the top they glued down sticky tile. You know… the vinyl laminate stuff. And due to a previous leak… those tiles are coming up.










And as you can see… the pegboard has some issues of it's own. It's been wet so it's bowed. It also was put right up against the wall. So there are quite a few places on the pegboard that you can't even hang anything. It totally needs replaced as well.

So here is a pic of this wall.










To the left of the bench is my new ReStore find that is temporarily storing some of my tools. Ideally… what I'd like to do is tear out the workbench and build a miter station for my new miter saw. I've been wanting to do this for a long time. I was waiting for two things… 1) To have the house in my name alone. And 2) Get a new miter saw. Well… House became mine in June and a couple of weeks ago I got my new miter saw. So…. it's time to get moving.

This bench is 40" tall, 10 1/2' long and 21 1/2" deep. I want to tear it out and tear out the peg board.










I figured I'd blog about this adventure. And even though I've thoroughly tore my shop up in ways. And I will begin demolish this weekend… I still did so in a way that will still allow me to work on my other projects… namely… the room divider (shoji frame) that I'm building for my mom. And eventually…I will also get to get back to work on my bench as well.

So… time to start searching for what to build. I'm open to some suggestions. I'd like to hear what has worked for you guys and what hasn't. THings you'd do differently if you were starting again on your shop. I have this entire wall to play with. I've thrown a few ideas around in my mind. I've obviously thought about doing a built in miter station. But i also have considered building one that is mobile.

I do know there are some features that I definitely want to make sure I have. My new miter saw has an awesome feature… it has an extending fence on it that has a build in stop. LOVE IT. I used it to make the room divider. It has 12 short pieces and it was great. Measured once, adjusted the fence, flipped down the stop and cut the other 11. And they are all the same size. Love that for repeated cuts. And it would be nice to be able to do the same thing with some longer pieces as well.

Anyhow… more on that in another post. Off to bed. Thanks for reading this and I look forward to your ideas.

Oh… PS… that window unit… not staying. I have another window AC on the other side of the garage. And it does all I need it to do. This little one is coming out and going in an upstairs bedroom window. (My future room). And notice how I'm storing my clamps… that needs to change. I will probably replace the pegboard but instead it will be with a framed piece that can be moved anywhere. Just wanted to add those things


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Nice shop Angie! My first shop was a tiny garage that I stored my tools in beside random yard tools and other non-woodworking related crap. I slowly managed to force most of the non-woodworking stuff out…now I have a bigger garage completely dedicated to woodworking but it still isn't big enough! Some of the fun of this hobby is slowly designing a shop and making all the stuff for it. Looks like you're well on your way.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Angie,

You've certainly made some quick progress. I made 18' of workbench along one wall out of lab cabinets I got for next to nothing from a university surplus store-8' on either end and 2' in the middle so I can have a completely level bench or take the 2' top off and drop my horizontal router table into place. I had planned to use that space to drop in the miter saw, but I haven't done that yet and I'm not certain if I ever will. I made extension fences for it that I use on top of the bench.

It will be fun to see your progress.

L/W


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Hi Angie. I also have a small shop and I find that if you build your wall benches too deep, you can't reach the stuff hanging on the wall. Test your reach using a tape measure to see how far you want to come out from the wall.
The other thing, it is nice to have bench that you can walk around. This may not be your main bench where you sit and do fine cutting or pounding, but mostly assembly. I have small roll around table in the basement shop that sometimes is in the way but most of the time is very handy for assembly. It is on wheels, of course.

Don't forget to put in plenty of outlets. I had two on the front of my bench and then I added 4 more in front and 4 on the side. some times there are a lot of tools out like 3 sanders a Dremel, biscuit cutter, etc and I don't like to have to plug and unplug to keep working. One of those power strips will work for that. You usually don't have more than one tool running at a time and they are not high amp rated.

Oh, one last thing I just found to be so helpful: I put my two trash cans on wheels in the shop. One is for wood cut offs and the other trash. I used to drag them from one place to another depending on where I was working and the wood cut offs get heavy and will wear out the bottom of the barrel. I mounted a piece of plywood to the bottom and put in 4 T' nuts and screw in swivel casters.

Keep up the good work!!....................Jim


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed reading your story and adventure Angie, as for as the ex belongings they would have been the first thing out the door, under a tarp real quick and then let him know where it's at and to come get it.

First thing I think if you don't already have it is to focus on is a nice level workbench with a flat level surface for when you start building things they need to be plumb and accurate.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Indeed Angie. Reshaping your shop space to you own liking will make a huge difference in the way you enjoy your time there. It was the right call to move the Ex's stuff out of there. A 40" high bench is pretty tall so maybe a new workbench is in your future.


----------



## BENTWOOD (Jul 9, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this posting! It has inspired me to reorganize my work space. Projects just flow better when the work area is clean and organized. 
One item you might be interested in is magnetic tool bar hangers. They allow my smaller metal hand tools to be readily accessible but still out of the way. 
http://www.amazon.com/Generic-53413-Magnetic-Bar-Holder/dp/B000VS99HQ/ref=pd_sim_hi_4


----------



## workerinwood (Jan 1, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of information available on Lumber Jocks as well on the net and magazines ( Shop Notes & Wood). Do your homework to figure out what will work best for you. My shop is in a two car garage with one side to park a vehicle when not working in my shop, so all my equipment is mounted on casters or carts with casters.
One thing I recommend is to be sure you have plenty of power outlets, adequate lighting and that your breakers can handle the power your equipment will require. I had an additional circuit put in just for my shop, it gets frustrating when working and you keep throwing breakers.

Sounds like your off to a good start, good luck. Let the saw dust fly!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


One of the things I would consider when setting up shop is tool location. Fitting those in between any tables, desks, workbenches, etc. This is all preference and everyone has a different approach for their needs. My table saw usually handles the biggest pieces of lumber, say 4' x 8', so that has to have the most room around it. But again, as you heard many times before, what ever works for you, will be the final chapter. ps It doesn't matter too much cause you end up moving things every so often anyway. Its the woodworkers way. At least it's a start.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


I do have a rolling workbench in the middle of my shop. Kind of happened by accident. When the ex's stuff was still in there it was like the dividing wall. I didn't think I'd like it but I love being able to walk around it and reach all sides.










Now that I've added wheels to it, it doesn't feel as sturdy. But it has served me well. It was my first big build. Right now I have this green counter top on top of it for a flat level surface. I assembled the frame I'm working on here and needed it. It's not attached so it's easily moved off and leaned against the wall.

And here's the view from the other side.










Outlets… well… the ex is a musician so he put in lots of outlets. They are however all on the ceiling. LOL. Well… most of them. He's like 6' something and I'm almost 5'3". But I do have a stool. lol
I also have this very nice contraption. 









Sorry for the cruddy pics. I took these with my cell. But in the center of the pic you can see I have a retractable extension cord. It has three of four plugs on it. It is right above the end of my workbench that is in the middle of the shop. And you can also see from this pic that the outlets are on the rafters. There are three rafters. On the back one there are three. The middle one has three as well but middle outlet that you see on the right of the picture has multiple outlets. Then the third one has two. There's one on the far wall above the cabinets where the freezer is. Plus there are two along the underneath of the hanging cabinets. 
Not sure how this one will turn out…. Because the pegboard is coming off. But as you can see… one outlet at bench height and another on the ceiling. There is one more that is by the lightswitch when you walk in the door.










In the pic that shows the garage door… you can also see that I have a heater hanging from the ceiling. Man this puppy puts out some heat. No excuses this winter of it being too cold to work


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


doubleDD. After cleaning up…  you can see from the pic of the garage door that my table saw is at the end of my bench there. I love that it is on wheel an I can easily move it. But I also have lot of space there from the saw to the garage door to move things around. And my planer is there by the garage door as well and it is on wheels. For the last several weeks my garage door has been blocked. So nice to have that space free again.

BENTWOOD… it was so nice to go out there today and get ready to work and have a nice "cleaner" shop to work in. It's coming along.

I think I counted that I have 15 outlets.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Angie, seems like you're right on track for making your perfect workspace.

If you're looking to make a miter saw station, I'd recommend something like this. That way you can save space, and even move it out of the way completely if need be.



A clamp rack will free up some wall space, and I'd consider a lumber rack for the corner, too.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


one of my favorite things to do in the shop , is to redesign the layout, sometimes it makes for more efficient work flow, sometimes not, but at least you get to try different ways to do something. my first shop was a 10'x 14' metal storage shed, then I built a 24'x36' pole barn and 12'x 24' of that was my shop, then we moved and I built a 24'x 36' dedicated shop, then a few years later I added a 30'x 48' to that, and I still do not have enough room, lol. you will never be totally satisfied with your shop, which is good, you will always be thinking of some way to improve upon it.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Wow, y9ou are heading in the right direction. You will get it where you want


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


I started expanding my little shed last October. I am still working on that. I too want to build a miter-saw
station. I am leaning toward a mobile station. As I have a small shop , I need to be frugal with space and
just want the option to be able to move things around.

I also have one wall above a utility bench with pegboard. My plan is to build a clam-shelled cabinet . The 
clam-shell designs allow multiple doors that fold inside each other and that way, you can double or triple
storage, in the same amount of wall space .

You really have come a long way since June. I'm still building, lol. I should hopefully have this expansion
completed enough to finally start on the inside within a month.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Angie, you have a nice shop and I love your determination. May you always be happy in your work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


I think going with something mobile is going to be my best bet for the miter station. Plus… after a little demolish of the previous bench… I don't want anything built in.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Very nice shop in a short amount of time. Well done Angie!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Nice start..I say start because a workshop is a project that is never finished! I took over my one car garage two years ago when I built a shed for all my garage junk…and to this day I am still tweaking it. I too started off with everything on wheels due to lack of clear floor space and now almost all my machines are on moveable basses..even if they don't get moved around a lot. I did a french cleat system on the walls to hang my clamps and hand tools..that way you can re configure it with little hassle. Oh, and your correct..garages are for cars..nobody parks in my SHOP!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Ah, so the ex is mad that you have his practice space! as an ex musician and a current woodworker, your obsession is every bit as strong as his. Your posts makes me want to clean my shop…..at least I want to.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Hi Angie. There's a lot of good suggestions in the above comments. Some emphasis has been put on workflow. That's logical, and desirable but not always possible in such a small space. Personally I think that machine placement is important, but more for being able to cope with the size of the work you do without having to relocate your equipment for each project. Just a thought.


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Come to the resolve that it will always be a work in progress. needs/wants change over time as your skills grow and projects change - planning for the future sometimes just delays the present…


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Sweet Shop…


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


One thing I see if no one has mentioned it yet, a wood rack, I saw all those piles of lumber in the corner, if you had a room on a wall horizontal to make a rack you could stack them out of the way.


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


It looks like you are utilizing your space very well. Its a whole lot cleaner than my shop.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Blackie… I kinda go back and forth on the wood rack. I like the wood being stored vertical but right now it's just leaning against the wall. It needs to be in some sort of rack. I do have two shelves with some wood stored up on the wall. But they are smaller pieces. Because I salvage wood more than anything I need something to store lots of different sizes of material. It's something I keep thinking about.

Ideally… my house will be paid off in 6 years. If I don't sell and move I will end up tearing down my current garage and building a new one. I highly doubt I will build it to park any cars in.

Monte… at least you thought about cleaning. LOL

You are right stefang… I kinda have a good workflow. But with the space so limited it doesn't really matter. Everything is easy to get to. Keeping the overhead doorway clear is important. Again… since I am a wood hoarder and salvage a lot of stuff… I tend to bring it home, open the big door and unload it right there. It's been a mess till last night.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Lots of good suggestions… so I'll just say *YOU GO, GIRL! *


----------



## Skwat (Aug 2, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


A miter saw station would be the main concern for me (if I were you,) and I'd strongly reccommend one like BTimmons showed above. of course, make it on wheels - with two locking swivel casters (the type that stop roll and piviot when locked.)
After that, take a good look at the type of woodworking you intend to do and adjust the size of everything around that. If you build smaller items, like boxes, chairs and home accessories, an overly large bench will probably just become a tool collector. On the other hand, larger furniture items are going to require floor space as well as a good-sized and stout bench for heavier lumber, etc.
I had a shop in a smallish (16' X 20') garage that had to share space with yard impliments and so-on. I found that having everything on wheels was a godsend.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


I plan on making furniture. So it needs to be pretty sturdy. I want something that will handle the larger stock. Another thing that I know I want is an extended fence with stops on it. My saw has a built in stop for smaller items. I LOVE IT! Makes the cuts so much more accurate when you are cutting multiples. And it just goes by faster.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Angie,

I'm in the middle of building a miter station. I'm making it a permanent mount. I haven't moved my saw for the last 5 years. But this is dependent on your shop size and needs.

I had the saw on a table for too long.









This is the new location,









You can see I'll have drawers under the saw. I've already moved the bins under the wing tables. There will also be a wide drawer under the wings, but above the bins.









There are great ideas for mobile units with folding or removable wings.

Good luck with the shop remodeling.

BJ


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


BJ… nice station. I won't really move my saw. I think my drive to have everything mobile has more to do with the fact that I want to tear down this building and rebuild. Wont happen for 3-4 years. But I know I'll eventually do it. This is a nice station you've built. It's got a lot of the features I want.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


Angie (anybody else building out a shop)...PAINT those walls BRIGHT white before you start putting "stuff" there!!! You will be amazed with the difference in lighting. Your OSB is getting pretty dark.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


You know…. I wondered about painting them. I have all kinds of white paint. I just might do that. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


"Git-er-done" Angie. Anytime you can have any sort o fun in your shop, hey, that's fun.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Lets get started*
> 
> Well… It just wouldn't be me if I didn't share pics of my first "workshop". Many of you have already seen it… But here it is again.
> 
> ...


I have fun EVERY time I'm in my shop. I'm dying right now. I have two projects drying and cant go stir up the dust. I kinda feel like I need to bring it in the house so I can go work. I just don't want the house to smell like stain and poly… Oh well… guess the kids will get over it. lol


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *

Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.

So here is what I started with.










I wasn't sure how hard taking this bad boy down would be. But I located my crow bar and my favorite hammer and got started. First off… those ridiculous tiles.










There was some leaking from above the window during the fall/winter. It's all fixed now. But its obvious that it took its toll on the plywood under the tiles. And on the tiles themselves. They weren't even attached anymore. All I had to do was pick them up and remove them.










Under those tiles and the plywood are these boards. Not too bad. But… they have to go too.










These boards were tongue and groove.










Removing the boards was easier than I thought… Till I got down to the last two. They didn't seem to want to come off.










The lower shelf was easy. Those boards did not have the long twisty nails. Lots easier.










The last two boards didn't want to come off. The 2×4 support is nailed into the wall. The problem… the plywood behind it was all rotted out and just crumbled. So I couldn't get any leverage to pull it off. The last board to the top was nailed into it. I couldn't get it pried up because of the electric outlet. But finally… I got it. And then behind it… nice… rotted plywood. So I pulled it off and now I need to replace that.

Weird thing… I worked hard on those last two boards… and I couldn't get them off for anything. Then I went to pick kids up from school and when I came back my little guy James and I were in the shop when his dad (the ex) showed up. He came out and was nosing around. LOL. It came up that I couldn't get the last two boards. So he asked why. I picked up my crow bar and showed him why it wouldn't come off… and it came of like nothing. Oh well… Now I have one section down and two to go


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


Remodeling projects never seem to go as planned. There are always those little hidden surprises that drag them on and on. Don't give up. Can't wait to see it finished. You may want to think about treated plywood rather than the OSB for moisture resistance.


----------



## baileyst (Jul 19, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


It looks like your making good progress. I'm sure it will look good when your done. What size osb is on the wall? I think I have some left over when I took my shelfs out of my garage. If you want it to patch the holes let me know.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


Looking goodn Angie, you're making progress


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


Angie, the demo process is never fun, but once you get the scrap cleaned out, the new looks so much better.

Good progress,girl!!!!!!!!!!!..............Cheers, Jim


----------



## Skwat (Aug 2, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


So far, so good! Surprises with this sort of job are the rule, rather than the exception. I don't mean to belabour the obvious, but FIND THAT LEAK!!! If the sheeting on the walls is rotten, there must be water getting in. Water and a woodworking shop don't mix.
Keep slugging at it, have fun and be flexable with your short-term goals.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


Oh… The leak got fixed early this spring. But the damage has already been done.

Bailey… That would be awesome! So cool to have someone that's in my neck of the woods.

I kinda expected there to be an issue, so I knew going in. That was part of the reason I wanted to get rid of it.

It wasnt bad at all. I'd just rather be in the shop building something.


----------



## dean2336 (Jun 8, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


Angie,a well organized shop sure makes it alot easier and more enjoyable.Keep plugin away you'll get it done. Keep us posted.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


Angie,

You certainly do work fast! We know what you mean about some assemblies just not wanting to come apart. We've spent the last year doing some remodeling to an extremely well built house from the mid 1960s. It's all built of oak and built to last through all Wisconsin's hurricanes. Oh, I forgot, Wisconsin doesn't have hurricanes-but if we did, it would withstand them! I didn't even know that finishing nails came as long as 4", but much of the trim was nailed on with 4" nails!

You must have just gotten a burst of "superwoman" when the ex came by . . . maybe just to let him know you were managing on your own! Keep up the good work!

L/W


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


You are doing awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


I was just finishing up here and heading to the shop when I posted this blog earlier. I hit post and then my mom showed up. She stood in my doorway and said "you want to go riding around with me?". I couldn't turn that down. So we went out for a bit. It was nice. Didn't get any more work done tonight but I'm ok with that. I can hit it tomorrow


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


I love demo! Wish I could help! Keep after it Angie!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


The best part of demo is dreaming about what's to come! I know you didn't put those tiles on the top of the bench… what a crazy idea!
Looking forward to seeing your construction of the new bench. When I made my new bench, I made it free standing and on wheels… allows your bench to go wherever you want it to and act as an outfeed table to my table saw.
Ellen


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


" She stood in my doorway and said "you want to go riding around with me?". I couldn't turn that down. So we went out for a bit."

OK, so what'd tool did she buy you THIS TIME??? 

The old T&G top boards look pretty thick. If they're not rotted, they might come in handy for something else (like a stand for the planer or something)


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


Lol! No new tool this time. 

So far… Only one of those boards has any rot. The plywood and tiles took all the damage. I've got them set aside… They will definitely become something


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


having fun aren't you?
cool keep it up, it's gonna be awesome


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


Oh Angie, you burst my bubble when you said, "no new tool"...LOL


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


Roger… me too. LOL!


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


Get yourself a 4" square piece of 3/16 thick metal.That's your new backer plate for pulling nails from non-wood "wood". Don't forget to drill a hole in it to hang up and paint it.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

AngieO said:


> *Step One - Get rid of the old built in bench. *
> 
> Well… today was pretty productive. I definitely prefer building and creating over demolition. But I like that I'm making room for what comes next.
> 
> ...


may not be the window leaking but the A/C check the weep holes in the back they get clogged and then the inside fills with water till it leaks out the front.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *

Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.

There's been no progress on the workbencch being torn out. In fact… the small section that I did tear out has now become a place that gathers… "things". I did some shop clean up after the holidays. But it's made me realize that I need to do an even larger clean up.

So here's where I'm at… Today has been one of those days. School was cancelled. My older kids are at their dads but my youngest is home with me today. So we've been just chilling out today. He is 5 and very independent… which is why he's made it very clear than I am to stay out of his way. Tried to watch a movie with him. Tried to play with him… He's like.. ."mom… I'm going to play in my room. I dont need anything right now." Come on.. what five year old talks like that? Mine! LOL.

So.. I've been watching him play and scouring the webs for ideas. Pinterest definitely makes the time FLY by. Soon he will be going to his dads and I will be….. IN THE SHOP!!!

Let me add this… We are experiencing a bit of a heat wave right now… yesterday it was -7 and today… it's 9. So yeah… we are almost in the double digits. And here in Southern Indiana… an inch of snow and those temps means that there is no school and absolutely no bread at the local walmart. (weird enough.. no bananas either).

Luckily… the shop has a heater. So when i do go out.. it will be warm enough. The problem with scouring the web for ideas… is getting too many ideas. Right now I have plenty of bigger things on my list that I'd like to make. But my shop is cluttered. The first thing I need to do is make some progress on those scraps.










This is only a small pic of the mess. Of course I did clean up a bit.










But again… this is half of the stash. I have more 2×4's stashed along with some 2×3's in the rafters. And.. some more wood at my storage garage.

SO… I have ALOT of wood. I'd say too much… but that would just be wrong. There is no such thing as too much wood. That would be like saying I have "enough" clamps.

I actually have used some of those boards already. But as I looked for ideas today I focused on small projects that would allow me to use up those scraps. I plan on doing a lot of small "crafty" projects with them. And of course… some frames. It should be interesting.

Any suggestions of things that you've made?


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Ang, 
To start, rip some longer scraps for french cleats. Place them in convienent locations around shop. Make (chisel, screwdriver, hammers,etc,) racks. Then you can move them from place to place where needed,


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Glad you are warming up Angie. It's actually getting above freezing here in Oklahoma, so things are melting. Ideas for scraps…small toys/games, puzzles, cutting boards, cheese boards, door stops, trivets, ... Steve Good has a ton of free patterns on his blog [email protected] 
One of the things I like about Steve's patterns, other than the free bit, is a lot of them do not require a scrollsaw. They can be cut with a band saw or a table saw/miter saw. The gum all dispenser for example! 
Looking forward to what you come up with. Stay warm.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Candy… Actually… that's great. I have a friend that lives around the corner. She is one of my card making and Cricut friends. Her husband has a small shed shop and he is not longer able to get around. He's been slowly dismantling his shop and when he found out about my woodworking he offered up his scroll saw to me. I just need to go over and get it. He told me about it around Christmas and I haven't been able to go over there yet to pick it up. I bet I could use a lot of the scraps up on scroll projects.

whitewulf… I love french cleats. Good idea.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Cool Angie! Warning scrolling can be addictive! Also, something the kids can get started on. I've seen folks here post their kids projects as young as 6 years old on the scrollsaw!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Angie, Just caught up on your blog. Progress happens slowly trust me I know as I recently posted I am finally getting stuff out of my shop and also building some things in order to use up wood that I have had for way too long.

If most of that is pine, toys and games are always good. Plus, if you want the kids can get involved. I have done a number of kit like projects for my daughter that we assemble and she gets to paint. She has kept some and given some as gifts. There are a few posted here.

Good Luck with the shop clean up.

CtL


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Angie, I think you need to make some box bins to hold your lumber. there is a lot of different ones here on LJ's.
but, a 14×14 box with a 2 or 3 tall back would keep your wood organized and separated. and easier to find the type your looking for. an easy, needed project, for a snow day.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Ang, go get that scrollsaw girl…it's great fun. We can share adventures.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Today I couldn't work in the shop because of James. He loves to go out there but gets bored quickly. He wants to make something. So I do need to look for some easy projects that I could make into kits. He'd do well hammering and using a screwdriver if I have all the holes predrilled.

You guys have all given me lots of ideas.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


After you tear out the old bench and build a new one you will come up with ideas to use up scraps for organization. Good luck and forget about being patient.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Angie, here's a link to a dad's tool box kit forbid toddler http://lumberjocks.com/Stephenw/blog/30319


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


One step at a time. Slow and steady.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Angie, if you have enough wall space for a wood rack you could store those boards horizontal freeing up more floor space, sounds like you need to have a shop cleaning party


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Um, that should read "for his" not 'forbid'. Sorry!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Lol Candy… At first I was like… What??

I'm kinda trying to figure out if vertical or horizontal storage would be better for me. I do hate digging to the bottom of the stack looking for the right board. And with the vertical I can find things a lot easier. I thought about making one of those lumber racks that are on wheels that you can store your sheet goods along the back and has buns in the front to vertically store things. The problem now is that I knock stuff down and it ends up getting in the way. But I have a few buckets and trash cans for the little stuff that's bothering me.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Just a thought here, but when I seen the pic with scrap wood, the first thing that went thru my mind was there was alot of cutting boards waiting to be glued up. The second thing was there was alot of pens there. Do you have a lathe?


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


Gotta like a gal that follows through with New Years Resolutions. I'm with you, trying to get my shop cleaned and organized. Love your stories, you write well, dear.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Not much new here.... But time to make some room. *
> 
> Well… I'm sure you are very surprised to find that I haven't gotten very far on my shop changes. I've been so busy with the projects for Christmas and other things that I haven't gotten far. But it's definitely in the front of my mind.
> 
> ...


I do not have a lathe. Looking into trying it out on a friends so I can see if I'd like it.

Cutting boards is something I'm gonna be making over the next two weeks. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *

Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post. 

I like the vertical storage. It works best for me. But as I started to corganoze so I could have more room today… I found this….










Yep. I've got some water coming on around the floor. So… I guess today will be spent making some lumber storage on the wall up from the wetness. Plus… This will help me identify where the water comes in and try to fix that as well.

So I've created a HUGE mess. Probably gonna get worse before it gets better. Lol. Should be an interesting day. Just me and no where else to go. So time to get busy 










Note… Edited to turn pics


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


No such thing as too much wood. Horizontal storage is better than vertical. Less chance that the wood will bow under its own weight. Water on the floor could also mean wall damage. You may need to figure out how to keep the water away from the base of the building on the outside.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


It looks like it is stored horizontally.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


Home made spalting? Hope the leak is an easy fix Angie.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


Martin is right. I know with my camera software, after I move it from the camera to the puter, I can correct it so when I post or print, they display properly.

I hate it when I begin a project only to find out it has just become bigger then I wish. Good luck


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


Vertical storage eats up a lot of floor space. I prefer to keep my long boards on a wall mounted lumber rack. Shorts get sorted and stored in my cut off cart. Really short pieces are sent to the burn pile (where I occasionally need to go rescue a piece or two). I try to keep them sorted by species whenever possible. Its a tough task to do the initial sorting, but once you have a system in-place, it gets "easier" as long as you stick with it.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


Angie, Good luck with this project. Wood piles just seem to grow if you leave them unattended for too long. I am trying try get my wood rack under control as well.

CtL


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


Martin…. LOL! Too funny!

Well… I think I made pretty good progress tonight. This accomplished two things for me today. First… I had the resolution to use my scraps. So… I used scraps to make a box…. and some of the lumber to make shelves










I have so much more room now. I'm very happy with how it turned out. Most my long boards are stored on the shelves. I have the box full of shorts and then I also took two small trash cans and a bucket and filled them with the other scraps.










I have so much more floor space left now. And I can get to the lumber a lot easier as well. Now I know what all I have too. Very happy 

I have a few more projects to help keep this organized… and to use up more of it.

The problem with the moisture on the floor is that I have blocks around the perimeter. I talked to someone about it so I know how to fix it.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


And Monte's right… there's no such thing as too much wood.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


I like what you have done. You made it to fit your needs. It looks well organized, until the next big project.Ha ha.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


double DD. The bad thing is… tomorrow I will go out and probably need the board all the way in the back. The two shelves actually were a little more organized. I put the shelves up first and filled them. Then started the box. The side rail pieces were then pulled down from the top shelf.

Tomorrow… it will be a mess. LOL


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


Great job Angie!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


Good job ,I have the same problem ,wood takes up alot of my shop space.All you can do is try it and see how it works for you. If I had space I would build an outside lumber storage shed Like good old Norm did.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't compare hording with stock piles of wood, hording is a disease mostly a stock pile of garbage, useless crap, junk, etc…. that just sits there with no goal, wood has a purpose and goal, both totally different.

I have no choice but to store my boards horizontal, I only have 8' ceilings 

Nice progress Angie, I'm enjoying the adventure


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


Wow, you made alot of progress. Great job. Just a thought here, and not really sure what your roof trusses look like, but have you thought about making some storage racks that could hand from them. Possible even incorporate a block and tackle system on each end to raise and lower, for more storage of some lumber that you might not need to get too as much. Again, great job and enjoy seeing you progress in the passion that all of we LJers have.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Hmmm.... What have I gotten myself into?!?! *
> 
> Yeah… So I'm cleaning up the lumber storage I have in my shop. See previous posts if you don't know what I'm starting with. I'm a "wood collector". Not to be confused with a "hoarder". Lol. The difference… ???....Well … That's a whole other blog post.
> 
> ...


Good inspiration for me as I get ready to start moving lumber to my new nd larger shop. I built an 8' x 12' wood shed last summer to get more shop space. I store wood vertically and it worked great with one end 8" and the front 10', but It now has no room to walk. I need to thing about shelves. A shelf for each wood species I have. I like the wood box idea too. Shorts are a whole nother problem.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*My newest addition to the shop.*

A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.



















Anyone know anything about these? I'm going to do some research on it. But… this site is always part of my research. 










So glad to get this drill press!

Also… any advice on how to clean the rust up would be appreciated.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Great Score, Angie Glad you have such a good friend


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


I'm freekin jealous! keep your shoes on when running to the shop! LOL! Best wishes on your new tools!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


What a nice guy your friend is to give you his tools. That's a really nice looking drill press!

About the rust. 
I use a little WD-40 and some steel wool to clean up light rust. Then use a clean cloth to finish the job. Put on some protective gloves! A thin coating of oil will help keep the rust from forming. Wipe off the oil before you put your wood on the table. When your not using the tool rub a light coat of oil on the metal parts to keep them from rusting again.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Great score. Keep on moving forward.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Ang,
There so many things for its use, indespensable in any shop. Appears to be generic import. Usually metric threads through out. There should be chart some where to select spindle speeds. Kinda mickey mouse way to set depth of holes. If lucky enough to have operations Manuel, study carefully. It seems to be missing the handle/s. If you got a box or bag of parts or stuff, you will be looking for three 8" to 10" long rods knob one end threads on other. One thing to be careful of, the spindle has #2 Morse taper, a self locking taper & removable chuck. Problem some tapers are very rough( on imported machines). Usually o drift is needed to remove the chuck from spindle, a thin tapered flat piece tapered on wide side. A slot is in the spindle may be present in the spindle just above the chuck to accept the drift light tap on same will loosen the chuck. You may or maynot have reason to use this, but if you do, must be kept clean!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Ba-da-bing!! WowZa Angie. I know you're happy-happy-happy.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


The handles for the arbor come with?

If not, then long bolts with locknuts and golf balls for the knobs work well. Don't ask how I know that…


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Great score.

Another thing you could use for the rust is EVAPO-RUST. You can get it at some automotive stores by the gallon. Safe to use and can be reused.

Read about it at this link.

You may have to put some duct tape around the edge of the table (assuming thatʻs where the rust is) to form a dam and pour the EVAPO-RUST just enough to cover the rusted part. Read instructions on container. After done, get another container to store the used EVAPO-RUST. It can be reused.

After you get the rust off, you could take a random orbital sander with some fine sandpaper (220) and get it shiny. I would then clean it off with some mineral spirits and get some paste wax and wax the table to keep rust off.

After you get that done, you might want to make an auxiliary drill press table. Iʻve made one for my drill press. Very handy.

Remember to use right speed for the bits and material you are drilling. I usually have my drill press around 300 rpm. When using forstner bits, you donʻt want to go to fast. Itʻs easy to over heat forstner bits if run too fast.

Also, when drilling deep holes, drill a little ways, back the drill out to clear sawdust, then drill a little more. Repeat till hole drilled. If you donʻt clear sawdust from bit, it just packs in around the bit the hole, and could ruin the bit by overheating. This is usually not necessary with paddle bits.

When drilling with paddle bits, donʻt drill all the way through the board. Drill enough for the spur to peek out the other side. Then turn board over and finish from that side. This will give you clean holes on both sides.

If you ever drill metal, be sure to use a center punch. Also use slow speed, sufficient pressure and a little cutting oil. You could also use motor oil. This will keep the bit cool

That drill press vise is a nice thing to have.

Hope this helps you getting started with the drill press..


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Lots of great info guys! I can't wait to get it going. It does have some parts that go with. But no manual.

Will be wearing shoes… and will try my best not to run too much. LOL


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Great find. Make sure you don't get your hair snachted up in the spindle. Seen that happen.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


A Google search leads to Harbor Freight. Apparently same item with different branding. Manual in PDF form found here.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Follow HerbC's lead to find what you need.! I was going to suggest Googling it.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


HerbC…thank you so much. I was going to do that today.

Thanks for the reminder about the hair. None of the tools I use usually get anywhere close to my hair. Usually I have my hair in a ponytail anyways…. But not all the time. Reminders like that help me to think about it.

The manual will help ALOT. Now I just need to move things around and make a home for it and find a place for the bandsaw he's bringing.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new (to you) tools Angie! I see in the picture the drill press chuck key is there. Fabricate a holder on the side of the machine (if there isn't one already) and train yourself and the kids to ALWAYS return it to the holder. Huge time saver. Not to mention the frustration factor when you can't find the chuck key that was right there!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Angie 2x what Candy says, I use a stand off magnet from Lee Valley for my chuck key ..enjoy


----------



## Charlie75 (Mar 14, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Great prize Angie. Enjoy it.

Charlie


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


*WHAT*? 16 replies and *NO ONE *has said it yet?

Oh *C'MON *people…. You're slipping!

OK, I'll be the one to say it….

*NICE SCORE ANGIE! YOU SUCK!!!*


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


I'm sure he was impressed to see all you've done and to hear your stories of where you've come from to this point. Great stuff Angie. I'm a believer in evapo rust and have posted a few reviews on it here.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Congrats and a full size DP is fantastic find


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Congrats Angie, It will come in handy. I quick trial project is a chuck key holder, mine is a 2×4 piece with a a hole drilled for the chuck key and also a pencil with two rare earth magnets attached to the back and mounted very nearby or on the head.

CtL


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


friends are what makes life wonderfull


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty excited still. 
Candy… I think that the chucks are attached with zip ties. LOL. I actually haven't been able to get out in the shop since I got it. We had a big snow and have had no school this week.

join10asee… LOL… Thanks! 

Good suggestions CtL.

hjt… He was actually pretty surprised at what I had in my shop. Not sure what he was expecting. But my shop was not what he expected.

gagewestern… yes… friends do make life wonderful.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


Jackpot! congratulations Angie, that floor model drill press is going to come in handy and I can just see you making bandsaw boxes soon


----------



## Dovetail_Tendonitise (Jan 1, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My newest addition to the shop.*
> 
> A friend of mine used to build cabinets. He had a shop up in Indianapolis. He sold the house up there and all his tools are now being stored on a trailer in his back yard. He doesn't do any woodworking anymore and is always out of town. The tools are just sitting there going falling apart. So….. when he found out that I was doing woodworking he asked if I'd be interested in any of his tools. This is what he brought me today. He's got a bandsaw and a biscuit jointer and maybe some clamps that he'll be bringing over. So excited.
> 
> ...


That is a great find and some of the imports all have similar parts and manuals, look at a Craftsman or Grizzly and online suppliers for any missing parts. I used the search on Ebay also to see pictures for missing parts. Nice shop and it is always a work in progress. I started very small and low cost tools that i still have from 35 years ago. Dust control is an issue, so i built up a box with castors to hold a used furnas blower and two sides hold large 20×25" furnas filters to scrub the air and it pulls the cold from the floor and recirculates it in the same room. Control the humidity in the shop to 45% and it helps stop rusting metal and helps keeps your wood stability from shrinking after final assembly. Good Wishes and have fun.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*

Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…

These were my first tools.










Aahhhhh…. I remember bringing them home. The ear-to-ear grin on my face was the first of many to come. These poor little guys are long gone now. I got a lot of miles from the miter saw but it finally gave out on me. I actually had a hard time letting it go since it was my first power tool. BUT… the guy I sold it to I gave it to him real cheap and it was exactly what he needed. He had the same saw and he needed it for parts. He did not want to let go of his and fixing it was easy using mine. Glad it worked out. 
The sander… it was on it's last leg when I got it. No attachment there at all. lol

And… my first "shop" space….










I scavenged several factories and businesses for these pallets. Too much time on Pinterest drove me to it. LOL. BUT… I don't regret it at all. Using my miter saw, sander and reclaimed pallets to start my journey made me think outside the box to get things done

And you'll notice that one of the pallets says "DO IT" on it. This was there when i found it. And as me and my step-daughter Bailey stacked these to make my bench… when we saw that we placed it there so I could see it every time I worked at that bench. It was a reminder that I could make my dream of a shop come true… i had to just DO IT!

Then, almost a year ago (February to be exact) I moved into my garage. At the time it was doing nothing more than store my ex-husbands belongings. I started by moving all his things to a side and I used 1/4 of the place. I was THRILLED! Which is what sparked my thoughts for the day. A year ago I had a pallet work bench. I moved into a 1/4 of the garage and thought it was incredible. Now I have a full shop (Including a full size floor drill press - insert ear-to-ear grin here)... and I STILL feel like I need more room. My shop is always feeling like it's shrinking.

It's pretty simple… here's a HUGE part of the issue.










Check out this pic… It's a pic I pulled from my phone, or I would have taken a better pic of that back wall. It's where I have the most wasted space. 
See the cabinets in the back? You'd think that they would come in handy. But really they are wasted space. I need to maximize the use of them and I'm really not sure where to start. 
Also… look above the cabinets. This is more wasted space. I could use it for something I'm sure. 
That big white thing… my freezer. I wish I had room for it in the house. But this is where it's gotta be for now. But to the right of it… junk corner. This junk also blocks that cabinet above it which is practically empty. 
And again…. where the workmate is sitting… all that is wasted space as well.










Here's more wasted space. More cabinets that are not being utilized to their fullest. That built in bench… UGH!!!! Gotta get rid of that. That space where the workmate is… wasted space.

So… while my shop is not really big… it's big enough. It's shrinking because I keep acquiring more tools (and wood) I just need to maximize the space. I'm open to any suggestions on use of the cabinets and that entire wall. I definitely feel the need to empty the space and start over… but that won't happen till we get some warm weather. So for now I need to just do what I can.

Looking forward to your ideas and suggestions. For now… since there will be no shop time today… I'm off to check out some other workshops to get some ideas.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


You have came a long way, no doubt. Im a huge fan of looking at other's shop pics and try to pick out some ideas that I can incorporate into my shop. Im not a fan of cabinets for the most part, and for me, shelves seem to be more practicable. Look forward to seeing the changes you make for YOUR shop to work for YOU!


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


I would start at the partially removed workbench. Finish the removal and then rebuild. I would add as much storage space as possible underneath, whether it be cabinet style or just shelves and then move to the next area. Just my thoughts on the issue. Good luck


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


Well most peoples issue with overhead cabinets is if the can't see the tools then they don't get used. So they lay them around where they can see them, thus clutter begins. If you think that may be some of your issuethen i suggest removing the doors. That way all can be seen and therefore utilized. One thing you might consider if removing the doors isn't the answer, then hang peg board on each door outside or inside to make hanging room for insignificant tools that clutter up horizontal space. I will have a freezer in min and I plan on turning it 90 degrees and hanging a pegboard space to take care of what would normally be wasted space. Your lower cabinets can be retrofitted with drawers behind the doors for ease of access to everything that would normally be tucked away in the back.

I see that you have two workmates and if you don't use one then sell it and keep one. They do come in handy. Since they fold they can store hanging or under something. This way you can take that lumber rack to the floor which would increase storage for your lumber. A French cleat system on the wall really works well for modular storage that can move anywhere you want. My outlook is always look for wasted space then find the best solution to maximize its potential. Think outside the norm and you will be surprised what you can think up.

Drew


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


Gary…. That is definitely where I need to start. But… I do have to figure out what will go there in it's place and find a place to store the things that's there until new is built.

Drew… Hadn't thought about putting in drawers on the lower cabinets. That is a great idea. Definitely going to do that.

I guess I've been trying to make the best of the cabinets that I have. Ultimately… I wonder if I should consider taking them out and building my own. The cabinets are from one of my ex's grandpas houses he gutted. They were handy for his use and I've just been using them…. because they are there.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


Oh… lets not forget that I have a tendency to "acquire" things. The day before yesterday a friend let me know she had some "good wood" that she wanted to know if i wanted. I came home with a truckload of "stuff". One being an old tv that I plan to upcycle. It's one of those console types. I plan on removing the tube and making it into something that I will either sell… or make it into a shop stand. I could put wheels on it, shelves where the tube is now… i got a couple of ideas. 
So i also came home with quite a few sheets of some sort of laminate material. Will be great for backing for the frames I'm about to build and they make great pieces for the "bunky board" for the doll beds that I make. 
Came home with a few 1×10 cut offs and some 1/4 plywood. To me… I see all sorts of things I will do with these supplies. BUT… storing them…. LOL gotta get a better place for them.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


You might be able to re-use all the cabinets. 
Years ago I used a bunch of old kitchen cabinets by stacking them together and making a "cabinet wall". Worked good for storing all the little stuff like boxes of screws and nails, or small hand tools. Some of the cabinets only had "half-depth shelves" and I made shelves that were full depth to make more room for "stuff"


----------



## Freakazoid (Oct 17, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


Getting my workspace right for me has been very difficult.

In the beginning, it was a bench that went the length of one wall, big crates underneath, a shelf way too high above it, and general "put it where it fits" everywhere else. What ended up happening was stuff came down from the top shelf when I needed it and never put back (way too high), acquiring more stuff, and never getting rid of stuff. The bench became the storage and I was working on the floor again.

What is working for me now is a couple of things: central work space and storage on the walls, top to bottom. It was a complete change for me (and takes getting used to) - I had always worked on surfaces facing the walls, now the walls are at my back.

It is still a work in progress, but I have a table saw setup in the middle with a big (incomplete) work table as outfeed and assembly area. The work table is (will be) filled with big drawers - I picked this up from a FWW Mike Pekovich article where he said square footage is more important that cubic footage. It took me a while to understand that, but having drawers made me understand. The central work area allows me to mount cabinets or store whatever on the walls, top to bottom. I have a couple of big cabinets that are along one wall that hold a lot of frequently used items, so when one is needed, turn around and grab it. It is equally easy to put it back (key for me). I have lumber racks above the cabinets (infrequently accessed), and lesser used items underneath.

I know I make it sound like the shop is done, but I only have one wall complete. However the difference has been huge, can't wait until the rest is done.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


Angie, Angie, Angie! You have come a long way in this woodworking world! Free wood, friends who will lend or give you tools, because you'll put them to good use. You deserve it girl!... And take those friends up on the wood lathe lessons!


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


Use the vertical space tht's available for horizonical storage of longer stock.
sheet goods on a moveable (wheels) but upright storage cutoffs in a sortable/graduated container.

Lots of ideas here on LJs.

I've tried for 50 years, and the space keeps getting smaller after 2 enlargements.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


You are movin on up. Keep pressing forward, safely of course.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


You need to have easy access to hand tools and small power tools. If not, you end up doing things differently than the way you should. Thus a accident to happen. I try to use my cabinets for things like paint and finishes, misc. stuff. I had cabinets above the workbench but interfered when building certain projects. So I made shallow cabinets to hang in the back of the bench. That way I still have an open area with easy reach to things I use a lot. All in all, its a never ending battle unless you have a mansion. Good luck Angie.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


Angie,

Our shop has been a work in progress for years now, but one thing I've learned: I hate open shelves. It seems like all we create is sawdust and even though we have a good dust collection system, there is always sawdust on EVERYTHING in the open. I like drawers. The lab cabinets that I recycled had doors so I put slide-out trays in all of them. It makes it much easier to find things. I'd never go back to open shelves. I don't want open shelves in my kitchen (everything gets greasy even with a rangehood), and I don't want open shelves in the shop to collect sawdust. Just my two cents worth. (Except for my sink cabinets, every base cabinet in my kitchen is a drawer cabinet.)

Keep up the good progress!

L/W


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


Angie I'm in the same boat, and am just making adjustments as I go along, I'm limited on space as well. I'm not sure if this is feasible but in one corner of my shop I made a holding shelving system for my bench top tools so I pull them off and set them on the bench as needed.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


I have thought about doing one of those shelving units for bench top tools.

I think the biggest difference will be made when I get the built in tore out and build my miter station. And…. organize the junk on the right side of my shop.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


Draw or Sketchup a design you like and then GUT the Whole thing and build it all new. Should only take a day or two.  Ok maybe more so it might just be better to do it in stages like 1/4 this week then 1/4 every other week or month .
Good Luck with it.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


Why didn't I think of Sketch up??? Definitely going to have to get some measurements and start playing.

I have thought many times that when we get some warm weather that I would pull my friends enclosed trailer over and empty all the contents into it so I can start over. But using sketchup would give me the ability to get an idea before I empty it.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


I would build a wall to wall bench under the cabinets that would have lower spots to have a miter saw,maybe another cutout for a sander,etc that way you can cut your long stock and the bench will support the stock.maybe take off the cabinets and put cleats on the back of each cabinet,then use that wall or the one where your shop mate is with 3-4 rows cleats across.then you could hang the cabinets there or just a couple,if you need to later move the cabinets you can unhook and move the left or right.and make things to hang clamps,hammers,etc on the remaining cleats.you can even make brackets to hold longer pieces of lumber.maybe over the new bench where your miter saw would be.
As far as the cabinets,salvage draws for other items I.E dressers and retro fit them into the cabinets or get plastic bins and place in.you can also make a place in the cabs for sand paper,paint etc.If you really don't want them on the wall,put them under your work bench to store plam sanders,planes,saw blades,etc.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *My ever shrinking shop.... Or maybe I have wasted space LOL*
> 
> Ok… So if you know my story… you know that I started out pretty small. Here's what I had…
> 
> ...


Angie , you can also go to the Grizzly Website and use thier workshop planner to help design your shop. Just because your tools aren't from Grizzly does not mean you can't use thier tools images to do the basic layout of the tools you do have. Just choose tools that are close in size to what you have. Here is the link to the shop planner. http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner

And as for getting some Warm weather, since I am orginaly from Sothern Illinois I know it won't be long before you will be getting all the Warm weather you want and more.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*

Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it 

So… I have this friend that I've known since Jr High. He has had his own general contracting business and such and is now a maintenance guy for a local state institution. He can do it all. From woodworking to building a house. He is by far the best drywall guy I've ever seen. He has it mastered. Fast and looks great with hardly no sanding. He's just good. Anyhow… Like I said… I've known him since Jr. High. He's done some woodworking for himself and at one time has had a whole shop of tools. Last summer I was at his house and he showed me some of his tools and he had this beautiful Hitachi Scroll Saw on a metal stand just sitting there. He said he never used it. When I was there that day I got a workmate table and lots of woodworking magazines that he didn't care about.

Well… earlier this week I had posted a comment on Facebook. Some…. (what's a nice word to say here…. ???)... *unknowing* group of men said that I "needed" a man because I was single and "just a woman… .and women need men to do the hard stuff". ROFL…. oh my! This poor group of men also went on to tell me that I didn't know what to do with the power tools that I had. There was more but that's for another story. I laughed. And I know what I can and cant do and what I do and don't need a man for…. (like i ABSOLUTELY need a man to come over an crawl under my house to check things out. There are SPIDERS under there and that is NOT for me. LOL). So there was no need to try and convince or prove myself to them. But it did stem a comment from me that I'm single and I don't need a man… and somewhere in there I mentioned that I LOVE woodworking and that I dont' get lonely as long as I can work in my shop. LOL!

That comment spurred my long time friend to call me up. He hadn't touched the scroll saw since I was there and noticed it was starting to rust. So… he messaged me and told me to come get it!!!! I went and picked it up last night. OH HOW I LOVE IT!!! He laughed and laughed at me. I had forgotten what it looked like and what kind it was. But hey… I am a girl… so when I walked in and saw it I guess I might have jumped up and down a bit and laughed and hugged him and there may have been a huge grin plastered on my face that was from ear to ear. And… I may have text him several times thanking him and telling him how stinkin awesome he was and how much I loved the saw.

Here's my new baby! It is stinkin awesome!!!!










I took this picture last night. My shop is a mess but I just had to put it together. As you can see, it has a metal stand. Very happy for this. May end up just putting a mobile base right under it. I'm short so the extra height would be fine. It's a Hitachi Koke 16' Scroll Saw. It has a handy little light, a blower and dust collection port. It takes 5" pin end or plain end blades. There is a handy little storage compartment on the side of the saw to store extra blades. It came with several different blades. I don't know enough about them yet to know what kind they are. But I know that the one that is on it is kinda small and has a think kerf. It also cut a piece of 3/4 plywood that I had on hand like it was butter.

Here's a little more info on the specs of it. 









I'm thrilled to have it. Another very good friend of mine does scroll work. I don't think he does much of anything else other than scrolling. So after I fill my head with some youtube videos and tutorials he's going to show me some things that he's learned as well. So excited about this new tool. And this is my weekend where all my kids are gone and I will be spending lots of time in the shop. So I have some other projects to work on and while they glue up I will be playing with my new toy.

I did get some scrap out. I have an older scroll saw that I had passed on to me that I played with a couple of weeks. I guess I printed out one of the patterns they had. It's from Scrollsaw Workshop. I did fine on the heart itself…. but stopped when it came to cutting the inside puzzle part. HOW DO YOU TURN THAT CURVE? LOL. Also I didn't cut out the letters yet. I made the starting holes but I didn't have the manual yet so I didn't know how to release the blade. I downloaded the manual today and have been reading it.

Here's my heart. Not too bad for my first pattern. 









Well… gotta get some more reading done on the manual and some youtube videos. As soon as school gets out and the kids are delivered…. It's SAWDUST TIME!

Hope you guys have a great weekend and I'm sooooo very glad that LJ's is back running good again. 

EDIT:
Oh… and by the way. Don't want to come off as one of those women who thinks they can do anything a man can do. I certainly don't think that at all. And I definitely love men! LOL! And while I would like to have one in my life… I'm patiently waiting for the RIGHT one to come along. And… he has got to be ok with my desire and need to do woodworking. Oh… and he has to handle ALL spider related issues  That's a must! Just sayin… I do believe that "in general" men are better suited to do certain things. Woodworking… it's a case by case basis  I definitely know a lot more men that do it that I admire their abilities than I do women. The ONLY women I know are on here.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Glad for you to be Sooooooooo fortunate. Eye hand in general, usually women excel. Srength and gross motor stuff. Men. But who cares!

You got harassed because you are a woman. But I'm guessing some positive stuff happens as well?

Maybe you should make some upscale piece and give it as a thank you?

The only thing better would be a 20 inch scroll saw! LOL!

How's the walkway between the house and shop?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Angie,

Maybe you should take a picture of you after coming in from working in the shop and make it your avatar? Sexist comments might drop a bit?


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Angie, another great addition to your shop. I have an older model and have not used it for much though I know they can be quite addicting. Good Luck with it and look forward to seeing the projects that are posted at the end of the weekend 

CtL


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


LUCKY!


----------



## LJackson (Jan 13, 2014)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


When you figure out the puzzle of how to saw the sharp corners in the puzzle, let us know. I'm curious how to do it also. My best guess is to use a very fine drill bit, the same thickness as the kerf of the saw blade, and make a series of holes to carve out a slot into which you can slide the blade.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Angie, About the guys that say you need a man? Read the quote below…


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Good score on the saw,,,,,,,,now quite acting like some giddy girl and get to making stuff ! LOL. Noticed you are in southern Indy, I grew up in your neck of the woods, live in PA now.
Look forward to seeing some projects.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


I don't have a scroll saw, but I think you can get a blade that is thin and round so you can make the 90 degree cuts. maybe look on line for scroll blades.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Angie , send a PM to Sheila Landry (scrollgirl) I am sure she could help youi out. Just look at the stuff she does with a Scroll Saw.


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


A scroll saw was the spark that got me into woodworking as an adult to begin with. I have a special place in my woodworking heart for the scroll saw, even though I don't use it very often anymore. You have a great piece of equipment there, have fun! Good blades are a must, for any saw, to get best results. You have already found Steve Good at the scrollsaw workshop. He won't steer you wrong.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


What a great post. Hope you enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Wonderful post. Sheila is really good at the scroll saw. The "classes" tab at the top of LJ has lots of instruction by her.

Much success with your new tool!

By the way, some men (I won't mention who) do not mess with spiders either.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Check out Mustache Mike on Stumpynubbs website. excellent videos and maybe you can email him? His way of educating is for everyone!

shelia is always helpful and it's full time for many years now!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new tool. I'm not big into scrollsaw projects. I can appreciate the cathedral that is cut with the scroll saw, but I'd never want to make one.

But, I've done a lot of scroll saw work on making name puzzles that I sold years ago. They are lots of fun.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Hey cool scroll saw. Can't wait to see some projects from it. Enjoy the weekend and ignore those who interfere with your life.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new Scroll Saw. Here is a link that I think you will find VERY helpful and you can sign up for the emails, and you get a free scroll pattern in each email. At least 1 a week, plus Steve has a VERY handy library of patterns that you can print off. This place is AWESOME, and Steve is a fellow LJer

http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


THAT's a nice scroll saw. I use mine from time to time, but I haven't done any "scroll saw" projects. I use it for cuts that are too picky for the band saw.

While reading your post, it occurred to me that one thing in common between tools and life partners is "choose carefully, you'll be with them for a long time'!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


LOL! The comments from the guys were not fellow LJ'ers. I have NEVER got any sexist comments on here.

I have found Steve Goods site. And I have also went to Sheila's classes. They have helped a lot. I'll be making a trip to Lowe's to see what they have but have also found a site that seems good to order more blades in. I'm gonna guess that Lowe's won't have anything too great.

LOL… the walkway to the shop… ICE! Actually… until my son came home and cleared the back steps… I couldn't even open the screen door. We had about an inch of snow and then on top of that lots and lots of ice. I've been going out the front door and around the house. But he says I can use the back door. Taking EXTRA caution everywhere I walk though. It looks like snow… but it's nothing but ice.

On that note… I've been really careful while we have this crazy weather. It's been over a month since I fell but my wrist has not healed very well. It's the same wrist I broke in 2008. I don't know if its a combo of my age and the cold but it's certainly still hurts.

Oh… and maybe I should change my avatar to one of these pics….



















These are a more accurate idea of what I look like when I'm working. Except I usually blow the dust off before I come in the house. LOL


----------



## punk (Oct 14, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


like brett said, steve good will stear you right watch his videos and tips hes great person. good day


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Oh *COME ON*!!! You guys are SLIPPING!

You *KNOW *she wants to hear it! She even opened this post with a *DIRECT HINT*!!!

So I guess that (ONCE AGAIN) it's up to me to man up and just say …

*
YOU SUCK ANGIE! *

Great gift there


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


I like the second pic. Great score on the scroll saw. Happy woodworking! Be careful going to your shop!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


That's a great story and a very fine gift,that saw looks brand new. Reading how excited you were to get your scroll saw makes me think of a great gift for the gals that love woodworking,A charm bracelet with little scroll saws,routers and alike  Enjoy your new toy and the process of learning how to make wonderful things with it.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Those guys only say that because it's a fantasy of more than one single handyman to find a woman who is into tools as much as they are. Fewer justifications to be made for new tools and shop time 

I'm wondering if we should open a dating forum here for lonely woodworkers, but then again the proportions are not well matched 

I agree that getting into the shop and working is an efficient method against loneliness. No time to think about anything else when you're concentrating on cutting box joints. And there have to be a few good things about being single, right?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Git er done, Angie girl. It's amazing how many a-holes are out there. Keep on makin dust. Work safe, and good luck on stockin up your, yup, I said your shop.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Congrats on the saw


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Angie,

I'll vote for number 2


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new saw Angie! You may want to do a search for scroll 'saw practice patterns'. Here is a link to Scroll Saw Woodworking that has one with increasingly more difficult lines. 
I vote for the first pic with the chop saw and lumber in the background!


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


great score. I vote for #2


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Great tool gloat, and if you were not too young and I did not have my own beautiful lady that second picture
would be mighty tempting. Although us mature men get just as excited about a new tool, we have learned 
not to jump up and down too much, we have to settle for sorta leaning back and grinning ear to ear. Come
to think of it two of David Springett's books brought a similar reaction. Hope you have fun with that saw and
your other tools, and see if the budget will not manage some of that ice melter chemical, salt will hurt the 
concrete and lawn but most those ice melters just get rid of the slick stuff.


----------



## NatalieM (Jan 6, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Angie,
I have been working with wood for 15 years, and for the most part I don't have any bad experiences with men, if fact, woodworkers tend to be some of the nicest guys out there. I was raised by my dad, so I'm comfortable around men and can hold my own. Unfortunately, my casual friendliness gets misinterpreted sometimes. I am married, but if I wasn't and wanted to be, I would be looking for a woodworker. 

The woodworkers guild in Oregon has a shop now, and I always come up against the assumptions that I'm not a serious woodworker, but I just ignore that and eventually they get it. When I first starting working in that shop, attendants watched me like a hawk and kept trying to help me. I don't get offended, but I do have to be assertive and confident of my skills. Eventually, they all got to know me and are now bugging me to volunteer as a shop attendant.

I honestly, don't think its would go over well, because I think most people who came to work wouldn't respect my authority and it would be hard for them to take direction from me. At least that has been my experience. Again, I don't really take offense, I'm just being realistic and like to avoid having to go toe-to-toe with the issue.

My suggestion is that you hang out with woodworker dudes like your friend with the scroll saw and ditch those FB friends who don't get it.

Natalie


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Best wishes with you new saw. There are several scrolling forums on line that are very helpful and you need to talk to Mike at Mikes workshop about blades. He is a blade guru and very nice guy as well.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that these forums are very coed as there are a lot of very talented female scrollers.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Kepy…. Yeah Mikes workshop is the site I found. Was going to ask if anyone else used him.

Natalie. I like your perspective and it's pretty much how I feel as well. I don't take offense to most comments. These fellows weren't woodworkers. And it was about much more than me being a woodworker.

Candy… I'm gonna check out that site.

Joein10asee….. Yep… I was waiting for it. And I knew I could count on you. 

I'm loving the saw. Been practicing a bit. But the free weekend without kids hasn't really been free. Basketball games last night and today kept me out of the shop more than I planned. But looking forward to getting more time in tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Angie, I just wish my wife of 36 years would spend time working with me in the shop. But, she has her own "shop." She sews.

As for the saw, I have one just like it. The only issue I've had is using pinless blades.

I find the pinless blades difficult to swap out; or to move from hole to hole in a project.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Great tool. Now we need to see lots of projects.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


I personally prefer the pinless blades. Takes a much smaller starting hole.

By the way, you asked how to make those turns for the puzzle parts on your heart. I confess I didn't read all the post on this thread so If someone already offered help I missed it.
But anyway, after you cut up to a point where you need to cut backwards that's what you can do. Back the blade out of the cut, turn your workpiece around and back the blade into the existing kerf. When you get it backed all the way to the puzzle part then turn and make your cut.


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Very nice scroll saw.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


RandyinFlorida… I'm glad to hear you say that about the pinless blades. I thought I was doing something wrong. I hate changing those out. I tried to do something with a smaller start hole and I just couldn't get the stupid blade to stay in.

crank49… I will try that.

Oh… And I kept mentioning the new tool to my daughter. She showed absolutely NO interest. Finally I told her to just come out and see it. She reluctantly did. Then I couldn't get her to touch it at all. I showed her a few things I had tried. She grabbed one and said "HOW DID YOU DO THAT?". I gave her some scrap wood and told her to cut. Then I had an extra pattern printed out that I hadn't used and I slapped it on some scrap and told her to cut it.

I was a bit confused. We ran out of time and had to leave to go take my son to basketball practice. She looked kinda aggravated at me. As we walked out the door in her sarcastic and annoyed voice she said… "Thanks mom! You did this on purpose." I asked what… her response…. "You made me come out her so you could make me addicted. It worked!". LOL! I love it!!!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Angie,

I have a friend who has projects ready when iis grand-kids come for a visit. Making simple toy cars and trucks. He also bought a kit from Grizzly when they stayed for a week. Made a musical instrument. Gotta work at their level?

Good to see another woman woodworking. LOL!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


Way to go Angie! Got her hooked!


----------



## shopslave (Feb 17, 2014)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


I have the same one, its a good tool


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *New tools are always a nice change to the shop... Hitachi Scroll Saw!*
> 
> Yes… I can hear it now because I know what I would say… But I'll just wait and let you say it
> 
> ...


You Suck !!! Nice Tool there.

Dang Sexist people out there, I mean really… I just use the phrase " I have a mother, sister, daughter & work with a few women, do you really think I need another one in my life." Don't get me wrong I love Women but I am just content with my life as is…

Proud of you for standing up for your beliefs…...

Good woodworking !!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*Update... Not much to tell. *

It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.

So this is pretty much an update. So far.. not much has happened in the shop as far as changes. When the weather got warm I borrowed a box trailer from a friend. My intentions… remove everything and then put it all back in a better order. Well… That didn't go quite as planned.

I have to admit… I'm a wood hoarder. And the trailer was kinda small. So I ended up packing it full of "stuff". Mostly wood. But also things that i wanted to take to the storage garage that I have. I did get a lot cleaned up and managed to find some more room. But nothing like I thought I would.

Sadly… my shop is a wreck again. The trailer is actually still full because I don't know what to do with all the stuff. One day I opened the trailer door… pulled out a couple of pieced of wood and decided to make something with them. I didn't have a preconceived plan. I just said "Hey.. I've had these pieces for too long. I'm gonna make something". And I did. I made a nice little bench for my son. He loved it. And I made some space. Then I did the same thing again and made an Adirondack Chair. Now… If I could just do that a bit more.



















Nothing fancy. But they are useful and used up material I had on hand. (Now.. gotta finish the chair and get it out of the shop. UGH!)

Also… it's a wreck for another reason. I posted before that I have a new job. I am STILL LOVING IT!!! If you didn't get a chance to read that post… I work in a woodshop. Yep! That's right. I get paid to work in a woodshop. Still blows my mind. But that's another entry. At this point my boss has given me a couple of small loads of lumber to bring home to make cutting board and lazy susan blanks. All I have to do is design, glue up and return it to work. They will use the drum sander or planer, cut it to final size and finish it. (Actually… I'll do most of it. But I get paid for the blank. Whatever I do once it gets back to the shop I get paid my hourly rate. Pretty sweet deal). Anyhow… So after several small loads… I now have A LOT! It's pretty much all walnut, cherry and curly maple. Nice pieces. Mostly small. A couple of oak pieces as well. I didn't get pics of the blanks I've done up so far but here are some small boards I made with the scrap that I was able to keep.










FUN!!!

At this point I need to make a space for what I call "work wood". LOL. Hey… If you have a better name, lets hear it. But i keep the wood they send home with me for blanks separate because it's not mine. Except the cut offs. Their view of what is "good" and what is "firewood" is not the same as mine. The two small boards I made above that are on top… those were made from what they'd call "firewood". That would just be sinful to burn. But all this wood is piled on top of the adirondack chair and blocking the garage door… again.

Anyhow… I have a list of things to be done.

1) Make a storage place for the "work wood". 
2) Finish Adirondack chair and get it out of the shop
3) Finish tearing out built in bench
4) Build miter station (on wheels so that it can be moved)
5) Build a router table.

That's to start with. I think I also want to tear out my peg board, put some new osb in its place and put french cleats on the wall. Also still contemplating taking out the cabinets and putting up shelves and french cleats.

I made some progress. If you look at a couple posts back there was a junk corner. I took everything out of that corner (it's in the trailer) and I put a base cabinet in there that someone was throwing away. Has drawers. I like it. It's helped a little. I think this is the only pic I took of the shop since the clean up.










I know there's another pic of the whole shop all cleaned up. I have no clue what happened to it. Anyhow…time to get out there and start working. Enjoy your week. I look forward to being on here more often.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


You have set up a lot of work for yourself I'm sure you'll get it done. Those are some really good looking cutting boards. You've done a super job on them. Glad you're back with us


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


Angie, 
Look on the shop walls for the picture of the clean shop … I had my shop all cleaned and every tool in it's proper place, took some photo's and I hung them on the wall so when I get visitors I can say "See I do have it all cleaned up … once in a while".
I remember when you first started to move into your shop … Quite a different space than it is now … You've come a long way …
Most of our shops are an ever changing work space … And they are never done.
I like your boards, you have a good eye for color and wood blending … they look great.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a busy girl and have a Lot more to do as well. I think you will like the french cleats better than the pegboard , the more I see them being used it just looks like it is a lot easier to rearrange than pegboard. 
Also I envy you being able to get a job working in a woodshop , that's Sweet. And you do know that a Clean Shop is Not Getting used enough. Keep it clean enough to be safe and your good to to go.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


Nice cutting boards. And yes most of our shops are a continual "work in process" and never seem to be DONE.

LOL I'm still trying to get all my "stuff" unpacked and put away after having stored it for 13 months. But now that I'm officially RETIRED (2 weeks now … yea, me!) I can do a bit each day.

So now if the 90 degree temps would BACK OFF a bit it wont be so dang hot out there!


----------



## iamcliff (Jul 4, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


Nice to see an update. Awesome job on the adirondack chair and the cutting boards. They look awesome!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


Welcome back-it's nice to see you back in action!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


Angie,

I like the stool! Sometimes we don't see progress because we look at the end verses where we are and where we've come from. You're doin fine! Is that a Harbor Frieght joiner?

You are a wood worker!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


I think you're doing a fine job Angie. There never seems to be enough time in the days, weeks, months, and years. Time is flying by us all. I've just learned to stop, take a breath, and go at my own pace. No stress, no pressure. It's all good.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


Yep. It's a Harbor Freight Jointer. I got it from a friend for $30 plus $15 for delivering it. It is HEAVY! LOL

I really like making the cutting boards. They are a smaller project that I can work on and get done. I like the quick gratification from them.

I haven't gotten very far on my list above. The adirondack chair is covered with "work wood". I cleaned off a spot for some of it on my existing lumber racks. Still have more to put away. As soon as I get it cleared off I'll get the curve of the chair cut and then put the stain on. I was going to paint it. But I have this gallon can of deck stain that I think I'm going to use. Gonna use it on the chair and this bench I'm working on. (well.. three. it's a commissioned project) My brother has an electric paint sprayer that he's going to let me borrow. I'm going to use it. It will be SOOOOO much easier. 
Here's a pic of the bench so far. I started applying the stain. It's a pain. Should have stained before assembly.










But I have started a shop project too. It's gonna be in the corner behind my small garage door. It will hold some paint cans, stains and other stuff.



















This will add storage and it uses up lumber that I have laying around. I built one side. But I ran out of stinkin screws so I need to make a trip to the box store.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


But I ran out of stinkin screws so I need to make a trip to the box store.
Hope the box store is close , mine is an hour away.
That's a common problem in the shop , trying to keep enough screws and nails and glue around but not go overboard and have way to many, Well wait a min. screws and nails could be like Clamps ..


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


Angie,

Missed your response to my question but just found it on the Harbor Freight jointer. Amazing what people give you. LOL! And your brother is going to let you borrow his paint sprayer? Have you sprayed before?

Lots of learning going on here.

Later


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Angie. Love the cutting boards.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Update... Not much to tell. *
> 
> It's been so long that I've really posted much on LJ's. So I thought I'd post something to start getting back in the habit.
> 
> ...


Box store is 15 minutes away. I have tons of screws that are not the right size. Ugh. Frustrating.

We have a sprayer at work. I used it to spray some wrought iron fence. LOTS of fence.










So I've done some. Also I've painted walls with a sprayer. Not to mention… At 21 I worked at a factory that did some auto work. I worked in the paint booth. Fun times.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*Remembering the past...*

I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.

This…. (I'm sure you've seen before….) Was my original "shop"

Of course… My fav… My pallet bench.










Then of course…. This was how I did anything. Some plastic tables and my pallet bench.










This is what the garage looked like…. BEFORE I got started.

At the time before this I solely worked outside. You can see the workbench I built in this pic. Everything I had was stored on that bench. I wheeled it in and out for projects once I got it built.










Then… It looked like this…



















I do t know… Hard to believe. Can't wait to look back at what it looks like today and "remember" those days. Lol


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Remembering the past...*
> 
> I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> ...


Angie you are movin along! I still love to work outside doing sanding and painting, under the umbrella of my walnut tree. The more tools I acquire the smaller my shop gets! LOL!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *Remembering the past...*
> 
> I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> ...


Sure have made progress. I remember when you started all the shop stuff. You've been thru a lot to get your shop up and going. Proud of you … proud for you


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Remembering the past...*
> 
> I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> ...


The trips down "Memory Lane" with our shops are priceless. Gotta know where we have been to know where we are going. Great job on your progress in both your shop, and your journey as a woodworker. Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Remembering the past...*
> 
> I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> ...


Progress you have made, don't think back just forward


----------



## MilFlyer (Oct 27, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Remembering the past...*
> 
> I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> ...


I am seriously jealous of your shop space! Looks great and you are making some tremendous progress!! Keep at it!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Remembering the past...*
> 
> I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> ...


Big improvement from where you started.

Just remember, Baby steps, Angie … Baby steps!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Remembering the past...*
> 
> I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> ...


Here's what I like best about looking back… Sometimes I need the reminder of where I started. I worked hard to get it where it is now. And if I keep going…little by little it will come together. 
There really is not "if…I keep going". I should say AS I keep going.

In reality… I have a great shop as it is. Just need to clean it up and make it safer and easier to navigate.

You guys… As always… Are awesome!!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Remembering the past...*
> 
> I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> ...


I'm seriously jealous of your whiskey stash!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Remembering the past...*
> 
> I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> ...


Mean_Dean…. Too funny!! One of my good friends works works at a liquor store. I got all those boxes from him to pack up the ex husbands junk to get it out if my way. Lol.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Remembering the past...*
> 
> I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> ...


You showing a nice steady improvement over time. Keep at your own pace and enjoy it more than ever.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Remembering the past...*
> 
> I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> ...


AngieO, you are like the Jeffersons….........."movin on up"


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Remembering the past...*
> 
> I know I want… And need… To make changes in the shop. I just ran across these pictures. I forgot about them. Gives me a lot of motivation.
> 
> ...


That's right Roger and before you know it she'll be like the Jetsons out of this world.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*Shop storage solutions for dead space. *

I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops! 

Sometime last year I decided to take a little nightstand that was headed for the dump and make it into a mobile planer base. It's lived in this corner every since. It's a very handy spot.










As you can see… I have some spray paint on a small shelf, my handy extention cord holder and my planer. It really is wasted space. And I can't really tell what kind of spray paint I have. But first… I have too many gallons of paint, primer and stains that are all over the shop. No good place to store them. So this seemed like the best place so I started building a shelf for those.

A trip to the lumber store? NO WAY!!! How about a trip to my storage building where I hoard… I mean… store my wood. LOL.

In the first pic the very top shelf has some of my cherry boards (that I got for .75 a board foot). The rest of the lumber in both pics is stuff I picked up free. Some are 2×3's and others are 2×4's. A local barge company uses them as spacers and throws them out when they are done. Most are 4' long. Dirty… but good boards. I used the 2×3's for my shelf.










Like my lumber storage here? An old metal desk frame that I took out of my sons room when he moved out. The top was wood and bowed so I took it to the storage building and ended up finding a good use for it. 









I started with my sides. I started to do pocket holes. Had all the holes ready. After the first side I changed my mind. My right angle drill attachment comes in handy when I HAVE to use it. But it's a pain in the butt. So I just screwed from the outside on the second side. After all… function is the key to this. Not looks.

(You can see the bench I'm also working on in the background on the table)









After I had both sides built I measured my space and I cut some 1/2" plywood for shelves. Again… this was plywood I got free from a contractor. When I told him I'd take those pieces he told me… "there aint no use in taking those Hun… they aint good for nothin". 
He doesn't know me very well. LOL

(oh man, my shop is a mess!)










Then… onto the next project. I didn't get any pictures of the build on this one. But simple enough. I built a box out of 1/2" plywood (from the same guy). Then I cut the shelves. I just used my brad nailer and some glue for this. I made four spacers for my slanted shelves. Got the plans for this over at jayscustomcreations.com. I like how this turned out. For the back I used a 1/4" sheet of plywood. Again… I used a piece of junky ply that I found at my friends house when they were moving. They were going to throw it in the dump. Not with me around!!!










No finish was necessary. These are just shop pieces that I made out of all free lumber. Only cost was the screws and the brad nails that I used. And of course they were ones I had on hand. Now I can see all my finishing supplies… Paint, spray paint, stain, pre stain, finishes… all in one place. And no more boards falling. Dead space gone.

Only one problem. Almost completely full. What shall I do when I get more? LOL!
Thanks for reading!










Don't you love my planer stand? LOL. I just make a base, added some wheels and the night stand actually just sits down in it. When I need it I just wheel it out and then put it back when I'm done. Very handy!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


You are such an inspiration to all of us


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


I gotta say, you definitely know how to make use of scrap wood! But it's efficient-using material you have on hand, and making your workshop function better.

Of course, not getting conked on the head is always good….....!


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


Great idea for the slanted spray can shelves, think I'll steal it!

thanks,
Dale


----------



## drewpy (Sep 7, 2014)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


What Dale said.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


Awesome repurposing space and materials!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


Angie,

When will you be ready to start on mine? I've been trying but I get it more disorganized every time I try to organize it better! You've made good progress and it's always good to use what you have. I've been trying to do the same. Thanks for the inspiration.

L/W


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


L/W… If you look around the shop… it's still a mess. Only that one little corner is organized. LOL

Dale and drewpy… I got the idea and plans for the slanted shelves over at jayscustomcreations.com. I changed the dimensions to fit my little space above the planer and between the other shelf and garage door.

I feel a great sense of accomplishment when I build a shop project and even more so when I use up material that I have on hand.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


I love it, and the price is right. Being creative trumps spending every time! Nice project.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


Great use of that dead space and the extra wood.

CtL


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


Yup! The slanted shelves for spray cans is definitely worth stealing!

Thanks!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


You got it goin on Angie


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


Nothing like a hunk o' wood up side the ole noggin to motivate you!


----------



## ThomasMaloney (Sep 25, 2014)

AngieO said:


> *Shop storage solutions for dead space. *
> 
> I've been making some changes to my workshop. I have this dead space behind my entry door into my shop. Usually it ends up collecting boards… the kind that fall on you when you enter the shop. LOL! So over the weekend I decided to do two things… use up some of the wood I've been "collecting" and to clean up the shop. This was the area that my focus went to as I walked in the shop and as I closed the door a board fell and almost hit me. Oops!
> 
> ...


I can totally relate with what you have just said about boards falling onto you as soon as you step into the workshop. I did some spring cleaning over the past weekends but things just seem to increase in number endlessly in there. I have also created some shelves to provide extra storage space to organize things and keep them in place. When things are neat and tidy, the tendency of them falling over is much lower, hence keeping you safe.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*

Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.

Wait… there may be some truth to that. But what is a wood hoarder really?

Is it storing piles of wood like this….?










Or this?










I did at least take the wood from the first picture and organize it.



















Or maybe one might call me a wood hoarder because I used a box trailer to move some "stuff" out of my shop. And instead of moving said "stuff"... it ended up sitting in front of my garage holding… Yep… you guessed it… scraps of wood.










But it could be that every time some one says they have some scraps for me my van looks like this…










It's very hard to tell… but this latest haul of "scraps" isn't really scraps. The bucket maybe.. yeah. Some scraps. But I ended up with 2 - 12' boards, 8 - 10' boards and plus some others. These are pine. But they are also kiln dried pine. They are also 2×6's. Trust me… I've got some plans for these babies. 

So I decided NOT to look up what a "hoarder" is and instead decided to share with you MY meaning of this term that is all too often used to label woodworkers like myself. I've decided that a hoarder is someone who not only collects wood… BUT (and this is the key)... merely collects and does not USE. So if you only collect the piles of wood and scraps… you area hoarder.

HOWEVER… (here's my redemption)... If you actually USE these said piles… you can be called a "wood rescuer"... or maybe an upcycler… and maybe even something as simple as creative or resourceful. LOL

Is this working for you guys at all? Are you buying it??? LOL 

Ok… So two weekends ago I used up some scraps that I had on hand and made these two paint storage shelves…










And yesterday I did the same thing. I made some more storage solutions and used scraps from the pile of lumber in the first two pics I showed you above. Here's the deal. I have this storage garage that my old boss lets me use. It's close by and pretty good sized. I started using it to store things from my garage when I was first converting my garage into a shop. Then I got a load of wood from a friend (he was going to burn it all to get it out of his way) and I used it there. It's kinda been the place for me to unload my wood hauls that I get. That's what you see in the first two pics. That's my storage garage. I don't know the exact size but I know that its larger than 24×24. Maybe a 30×30. Yes it has electric and heat/cooling. But the electric usually remains off at the breaker. I can't really afford the expense of keeping it heated or cooled.

Anyhow… most of this wood is in piles and the piles keep getting bigger. I've had a great desire to use this wood up lately but it's hard to really know what I have. I went a while back and put some shelves up as you see in the pics above. This weekend I decided I wanted to get the garage organized. As I said… I have all sorts of things stored there that were from my garage. And they too were very unorganized. I had totes in three different corners. Yesterday me and my three younger kids went over there and built some shelving for the totes. This was the first step in getting the space organized. My two boys were helpful in fetching and moving things for us. But my daughter and I built these shelves. (Wish I would have taken pics of the space before.

The size was determined by the lumber we had available. The height… the longest 2×4's we had.
First section. 









All filled up









Then the second.. this one didn't take as long to build. 









And now all the totes are along this wall instead of scattered all over the garage. And the best thing… I can pull out a single tote at any time to see what is in it. I HATED having to unstack things just to see what was in each.










Each shelf is 5' in height. We originally had the length of the shelves as 6'. But we were determined to use the materials we had and we found that the shelves were a bit sturdier when we decreased it to 64". That was also the magic number to allow for the three large totes to fit that are in the bottom. Since these are two separate shelves we also attached them to the wall to keep them from tipping or racking. The unit on the right I added some brackets under the shelves straight to the wall to give added support.

So… in an effort to get my shop at home more organized I am first getting this storage garage organized so that it can hold all my lumber and be easily accessed. Next step is to make a lumber rack on the wall. I can't wait. Then I will be able to get all the lumber out of my shop and other things (like two of the three scroll saws I have) out of the way.

I'm pretty excited. And therefore… since I'm USING all this wood that I have been hoarding… I mean… Collecting… I am not a wood hoarder. I am a lumber rescuer.

Hope you enjoyed my very long blog today. And I hope you had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Angie. I'm a wood hoarder too! You never know when you'll need it!!
I just brought in a ton of maple plywood and had to find a place for it.
I love organizational projects to keep the stuff in the right place so you can retrieve!!

Jim


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


I think most woodworkers appreciate a good piece of wood. I have some pine pieces from my Dad's collection of 1945 crates that he and my uncle turned into cabins for hunter/fishermen in Northern Wis., and book matched interiors of knotty pine.

I just used some cedar to make the frame for a custom window that I picked up in a a dumpster from my office 15 years ago.

It might be hoarding if it's not used? Or organized? And in the way?

Looks like you continue to make progress. Just protect those feet? LOL (your old posting)


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


Just read "two or three scroll saws?" Hmm Maybe a little hoarding there?


----------



## pretzer (Oct 20, 2014)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


when you have wood stored under your bed,, you might be hoarding alittle,,,maybe!!!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue apparently - more with pieces of ply that are big enough for… Something???  I figure they will get used as shop something or other at some point.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


Looks great. I dont think their is such a thing as a hoarder in woodworking. Just various degrees of thriftyness. There is ALWAYS future projects just laying around or stored, in the form of lumber waiting to be used. Sounds much better dont it? LOL


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


I love your paint organizer. Especially with the tilted shelving for spray cans.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


Angie, I don't see hoarding…. I see thrifty saving!!! Its the wood we chuck out that's the wood we wish we still had. I do understand that space is always a problem. But don't despair, just keep rotating and tidying up your stockpile as neat as possible and it will work out ok.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


"Hello. My name is Joe and I am a lumber rescuer"


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


LOL…. Yes Joe… You are!!!!

No… I don't have any wood stored under my bed. That's where I keep all my woodworking magazines. LOL!!!

Yea Doc. I have three scroll saws. The original one that I got for $5 when I started. I never had blades for it though. Then a friend gave me one. It worked pretty good. Then… I got a really nice one from another friend. So I need to let go of the first two. And my feet are doing good. No obstacles on my way to the shop 

I have lots of scrap pieces of plywood. And my next project (lumber rack) will use up quite a bit of those scraps. Of course… they are scraps that someone else would have thrown out as too small. Not me though


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


Brad… the spray paint can… "rattle can"... storage is from plans on jayscustomcreations.com


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


I like wood hoarding. If only I had space to keep adding to my collection. There is always some out there if you look for it.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


One can never have to much wood!


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


A girl can never have too much good wood  ok sorry that was my sorry mind working in my head, but honestly I find myself doing the same thing. I pick up wood and old furniture out of the trash if it has usable pieces. I find myself holding onto ever spare scrap of hardwood and cut off "just in case". What usually makes me happy is when I put a project together using resalvaged or wood is been saving for a while. When it comes together, it does 2 things for me: 1) usually makes a useable piece of furniture from essential scrap, and 2) makes more room in my shop. It's like a win win


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


If you saw the pile of pallets behind my shop you would feel much better about yourself. I think my wife is getting worried about me. : )


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


*I don't think your a wood "hoarder" so much. Now I on the other hand would fit that description. I have a 26'x32' garage that is full to the brim with wood. No specific species or sizes. Everything from 3/4"x12' boards down to 1/4" x 6". I'm the one that always "intended to use" the wood for this and that but just never getting around to it.*


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


I had to turn down a couple truckloads of poplar and a truckload of 2×10 oak this weekend due to lack of storage… both were free for the taking… from posts on Facebook.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


Yikes!!! All that wood Justin… I'd have loved that.

Oh… I added to my stash today….I got about 20 1"x4"x8'. Plus about 10 that were misc size. They will actually come in handy when I build my boys bed. They will be used for the slats.

Edward… That is me in a few years. LOL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


Yep. And a tub hoarder too….. lol. You're coming along nicely.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


Well, looks like your storage issues are getting fixed. Time to build some furniture, I'd say!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


Angie your are an inspiration to all of us keep it up


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...





> Yikes!!! All that wood Justin… I d have loved that.
> 
> Oh… I added to my stash today….I got about 20 1"x4"x8 . Plus about 10 that were misc size. They will actually come in handy when I build my boys bed. They will be used for the slats.
> 
> ...


Angie , Kentucky is not that far from Indiana. For that much wood , a Road Trip would be worth it.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *My Name is Angie and I am a Wood Hoarder... Or am I???*
> 
> Hello…. my name is Angie and I am a wood hoarder.
> 
> ...


Richard…. I agree


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*Time for a new Lumber Rack*

HEY! Hello LJ'ers. I have been super busy in my shop and in my garage lately. YES… there is a difference. There USED to be a garage at my house and now it is a wood shop. On the other hand… two minutes away from my house is a storage garage. 

Anyhow… here is one of the many projects that I've been working on. The tote storage racks helped a bunch. And it motivated me to get the lumber racks done. I plan on building two. I have one done.

So…. I did this kinda backwards this time. Last project that I posted in projects I wrote a blog and then when I added it to the projects I gave a short description and a link to my blog here. That's what I meant to do this time. But I got distracted and did the opposite.

Ooops! Anyhow… here is a link to the project with more details.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/107840

I do tend to ramble but I will try not to. I still want to post some pics here of the build.

First… the before. Yes… we know I have a problem. No need to remind me. LOL

Here is the wall it's going on. Yeah… I know… I said this is a before pic. But lets be real here… this was after I did some cleaning up so I could have a place to work. LOL










And here's another shot. 









Since I went over all the details on the project post I won't go through that again. You can go there to read those.

I will say this…. this is 100% made from my rescued lumber pile Everything I did was from materials I had on hand. Even the screws. I didn't spend a dime. That makes me very happy!!!! 

So lets just skip to the after 



















How awesome is that!!!!!! I love it. So much better. And now not only do I have it up off the ground, I actually know what I have and can get to it rather easy.

I do plan on adding another row at the top. The bottom has room for another but I'm going to use this space for my scraps that are much shorter. I think I'll just use totes or boxes for now that I already have on hand. But eventually I'll make roll out boxes.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Time for a new Lumber Rack*
> 
> HEY! Hello LJ'ers. I have been super busy in my shop and in my garage lately. YES… there is a difference. There USED to be a garage at my house and now it is a wood shop. On the other hand… two minutes away from my house is a storage garage.
> 
> ...


That looks great! I bet it sure feels good to get that done. I am a wood rat myself!


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

AngieO said:


> *Time for a new Lumber Rack*
> 
> HEY! Hello LJ'ers. I have been super busy in my shop and in my garage lately. YES… there is a difference. There USED to be a garage at my house and now it is a wood shop. On the other hand… two minutes away from my house is a storage garage.
> 
> ...


I tend to NOT like permanent stuff. I am always changing stuff so almost anything I make for like storing Lumber and fasteners and what not will have wheels on it


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Time for a new Lumber Rack*
> 
> HEY! Hello LJ'ers. I have been super busy in my shop and in my garage lately. YES… there is a difference. There USED to be a garage at my house and now it is a wood shop. On the other hand… two minutes away from my house is a storage garage.
> 
> ...


Rich… that's kinda why I went with this design. It's really easy to take the 2×2 off the wall and install it somewhere else if I need to move or want it somewhere else. As for wheels…. that would have been MUCH nicer. But… also had to stick with the materials I had on hand. WHich is why no wheels.

Next project… lumber cart. Mostly for storing sheet goods rather than lumber. But I haven't settled on a design yet. May make a sheet good cart for the garage and one of those carts like Steve Ramsey built for the shop.

I also like the swing out sheet good thingy that The Wood Whisper made.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Time for a new Lumber Rack*
> 
> HEY! Hello LJ'ers. I have been super busy in my shop and in my garage lately. YES… there is a difference. There USED to be a garage at my house and now it is a wood shop. On the other hand… two minutes away from my house is a storage garage.
> 
> ...


OOOOHHHHH… and Alongiron… and everyone else… you'd be so proud of me. The after pics were actually taken yesterday even though I completed the rack on Wednesday. Why you ask? Let me tell you… There was some lumber in the pile that I originally put on the rack. Between Wednesday and Saturday morning I decided to purge. So I posted on Facebook that I had some lumber I was getting rid of that would be great for a bonfire. I got rid of a whole truck load of wood. It was difficult. But there were no tears. I remained strong and even helped them load it up…. WITHOUT taking any of the boards back.


----------



## iamcliff (Jul 4, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Time for a new Lumber Rack*
> 
> HEY! Hello LJ'ers. I have been super busy in my shop and in my garage lately. YES… there is a difference. There USED to be a garage at my house and now it is a wood shop. On the other hand… two minutes away from my house is a storage garage.
> 
> ...


Looks a whole lot better! I need to redo my lumber storage and purge some wood as well. Great job!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

AngieO said:


> *Time for a new Lumber Rack*
> 
> HEY! Hello LJ'ers. I have been super busy in my shop and in my garage lately. YES… there is a difference. There USED to be a garage at my house and now it is a wood shop. On the other hand… two minutes away from my house is a storage garage.
> 
> ...


Angie,

That's a nice transformation. It certainly does make one feel good when we can use up what is available, doesn't it!

L/W


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Time for a new Lumber Rack*
> 
> HEY! Hello LJ'ers. I have been super busy in my shop and in my garage lately. YES… there is a difference. There USED to be a garage at my house and now it is a wood shop. On the other hand… two minutes away from my house is a storage garage.
> 
> ...


Angie, you are a real go getter!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love organizational projects. They hale you work so much better in you shop. Getting the material gathered in accessible storage is very important.

Go for it kiddo!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Time for a new Lumber Rack*
> 
> HEY! Hello LJ'ers. I have been super busy in my shop and in my garage lately. YES… there is a difference. There USED to be a garage at my house and now it is a wood shop. On the other hand… two minutes away from my house is a storage garage.
> 
> ...


Well that's about a thousand times better! Looks like you're making some real progress!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Time for a new Lumber Rack*
> 
> HEY! Hello LJ'ers. I have been super busy in my shop and in my garage lately. YES… there is a difference. There USED to be a garage at my house and now it is a wood shop. On the other hand… two minutes away from my house is a storage garage.
> 
> ...


I recall when you first moved off the pallets and into the garage … and the evolvement began. As most of us have discovered, the shop is never done. We are constantly moving this over here and that over there.
Now the chore is to move a lot of the wood out the door as a finished project, as new wood moves in the door and the new wood is better quality than the old.
Keep on rescuing the wood.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Time for a new Lumber Rack*
> 
> HEY! Hello LJ'ers. I have been super busy in my shop and in my garage lately. YES… there is a difference. There USED to be a garage at my house and now it is a wood shop. On the other hand… two minutes away from my house is a storage garage.
> 
> ...


Looks 10 times better Angie, way to go.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*Where do I start???*

If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!

I've started on my first project. I'm making the first of two beds for my boys room. But first… here is whats been up.

Ok… so my shop has been a complete disaster. Everything was a mess. But first things first.. get it cleaned up. And I found the perfect helper! Ok… he ran the shop vac. But at least he wanted to help. LOL










While the shop is not where I want it to be. I was able to get some things done. To start with…When they put the new garage door in the new hardware took up a little more room. So my storage for my rattle cans, finishes, stains and paints wouldn't fit any longer. While I had everything pulled out I decided to paint the osb to brighten things up a bit. It actually has helped a lot. So… I painted and I took apart the paint storage, trimmed the shelves down and put it all back together. Still works perfectly.










I also decided to get myself a new tool. I'm super excited about this one. I got a new router and router table.



















So I got it all together and ready. I did buy the insert plate that's already drilled out for the router I got. Not sure why. I guess it seemed like a good idea at the time. And… I got a good deal. So I said… what the heck. I wasn't real excited though when I got it inserted. the screws holding the router in place are not flush. So I'll still need to do some drilling out. But… in the process… I got a new helper. My daughter. LOL! She spent most of her "helping" taking selfies. She is 15 after all. AND…. at least she was in the shop with me. So I"m ok with that.










So another GREAT thing….. !!!! Guess what I found??? I had this old sewing machine table that I had my old craftsman counter top router table sitting on. It's been sitting there for quite a while. As I was moving this out of the way something fell out of this little drawer/shelf. In the pic below you can see this "shelf".










I got this dado blade set a good while ago from a fellow LJer. I could never use them because the arbor on my table saw wouldn't let me. Back when I got my new table saw one of the first things I tried was the dado set. And it worked!!! After that day… I never could find the dado set again. Lo and behold…. there they were!!!! So glad to have FINALLY found them.










So…. that pretty much brings me up to date. I'm working on the bed. Will post a project when I'm finished with it. I feel out of practice. I guess I just need to work out there more to get back in the swing of things. But I will guarantee you this…. when that dado set fell (Hope it didn't damage the blades)... I did a dance. LOL

HOWEVER…. one problem…. a visitor came while I was working. This spider was CRAZY BIG!!!! I tried to get my son to kill it. He missed… 



















Needless to say… my shop now smells like peppermint because I put cotton balls with peppermint essential oil all around it.

So… gonna finish up the bed and then get to working on the shop some more. SOOOOOOOO glad to be out there working again!!!

Sorry all my pics are sideways. I was going to try and fix them… but… I'm about to go to bed. So… next time.

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


ngie,

always great to find that "where the H_ll did I put that! Tool. Or as I say the one Murphy took with him when he went to help you. LOL! Good to have company!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


I keep telling myself and my wife. "Spiders are the good guys." They keep all them damn flies away. We try to let them live there lives or move them if they are in the way. She does the same thing now.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Heck no Doc!!!! they can live their lives out peacefully as long as I don't have to see them. This guy was big. That a 1×6 he's on. Sucker is big!!!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're back in the shop, Angie. Need to to get your helpers on the woodworking path!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Hey,

No flies in your shop! LOL!


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


It is always good to get back in the shop after some down time. It feels good to reconnect with a hobby that we all here love to do. Not that I am a big fan of spiders, but it feels good to get that adrenaline flowing again. It is great that you have 2 young helpers in the shop with you to help out…It is good quality time spent with Mom!! Nice new additions to your shop with the router table. Keep up the good work and remember to always were safety glasses!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Angie, Glad to see you're back in production…..


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Angie, keep up the good work and I have to say the shop is really taking shape, looking good. Great to see that you have a Kreg Router table. I have one exactly like yours and I love it. Recently I made it into a Cabinet with a door at the front to get to the Router. I did this for two reasons, to catch the wood shavings that would have fallen on to the shop floor and also to muffle the noise a little bit.

Keep posting your progress and enjoy your time in the Shop. Would love to see a project from you soon.
Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Good post Angie. I know the feeling of not being able to get into the shop, and it sure does feel good when you can get back in!

I like your boys shirt. .. "Got Dirt?" That's funny. So is that a commentary on his lifestyle? LOL
And I thought the young girls were done with doing the "Duckface"? Isn't that supposed to be "So yesterday!" ?

Congrats on the new tool & Kreg stand. I have a new lathe ordered and it's scheduled to be here Monday. Not too sure how I'll make it thru the weekend!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Angie, it's always interesting to see what you are up to and your shop is really looking good. Congratulations and keep up the good work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


You know, that the vibration of the tools will drive away the snakes and spiders … They just don't like it at all.
The rule at my shop is a minimum of two hours a day working in the shop … No spiders there.
Peppermint oil?? never heard of that, but I will try it in the storage shed… spiders and scorpions there.

So here is our very oldest new rule: Work in the shop a bit every day to keep the spiders away.

Be safe.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new tools, and getting your shop whipped into shape!

As far as your spider friend-give him a handplane, and put him to work!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome back to the land of making saw dust! Congrats on the new tool! Spiders don't eat much. They are unnerving when they drop down from the ceiling in front of your face, though. Good looking shop helpers!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


I like GrumpyMikes way of thinking. Work in the shop a bit every day to keep the spiders away.

It doesn't really matter what good spiders do or how harmless they are…. I have a fear of them. I know they are there everywhere and so many that I dont' see. But this guy… I could see. And he was big. And it creeps me out.

The other day when I was cleaning up the yard I found a snake. I would MUCH rather have a snake than spiders. LOL


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Angie,

Go back and read Charlot's Webb to your son! LOL!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Very good to see you back in action and with all the extra help… I've heard peppermint is a good deterrent for creepy-crawlers. I use Ortho Home Defense around the inside/outside of the house, shop, basement, shed, etc. I'll spray the insides first where the wall meets the floors, wait a day or 2, then spray around the outside of every "building". I do this about 2-3 times a year or, whenever I see any "live" ones moving. It works very well, and sometimes you can get it for a decent price. It won't harm your pets either.


----------



## MikeSpanky (Sep 1, 2014)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Angie I too have been doing some rearranging in my shop this spring. Mine is about the size of a one car garage so there no place as you know for wasted space. I like some of those changes. You'll love the Kreg router table. It's money well spent.


----------



## Timberwolf323 (Feb 3, 2016)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Spray shellac works great for spiders. That's my weapon of choice for strays. Sometimes I get lucky and find one on a web.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Where do I start???*
> 
> If you read my recent post about my shop… I had some work done and that didn't turn out so great. However… while that has gotten me down… I'm ready to get going again. Actually I've been out there already. And I'm tellin ya… I miss that rush!!!
> 
> ...


Angie,
Think of it this way… Down here in South-Central Texas we have some spiders to worry about but when an occasional scorpion drops out the just opened walk-in door to the shop and bounces off your shoulder THAT will wake you up every time! Been down here almost 30yr now (ex-Muncie Native) and have NOT been stung by one YET. I almost want to get it over with… ...NOT!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *

Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.

So let's look back for a second. Here was my "Shop" back in 2012.










Yeah…. you are probably saying that doesn't look like a shop. Well.. that's what I had. I gathered these pallets up and stacked them up for a bench. I also had some folding tables that I would pull out. But this was how I started.

And these were my very first tools.










Moving along… when I first started this blog my first and second post was about tearing out a built in bench. It was ugly and more importantly… not functional. (Sorry for the poor picture quality… but i couldn't find the actual pics so I just pulled them off of LJ.s). But here was that bench. You can go back and read my second blog in this series to see more pics of how that went.










I look back and I remember how excited I was to get to this point. But… that's about as far as I got on that project. LOL. But… It didn't stop me from making changes.










Here is what my shop looked like in April of 2013. This was the spring after I moved from the pallet bench outside to inside of the garage. 
I had the full built in back in the corner. Those kitchen cabinets. A freezer in the corner. And all along the right hand side that you can't see… stacks of totes of "stuff". Stuff that didn't belong in a "shop".










Fast forward to February 2016. A lot changed in those three years. I had moved things around, painted some of the OSB white, added some lumber racks and a big change…. all the kitchen cabinets were taken down. It made a drastic change to my shop. As well as… no more "stuff". This was now a "shop" not a "garage" that had a shop in it. It was my dedicated space. A lot of changes since my last blog post in May 2015.










So that leaves me to the present. Can you guess where we started this past weekend? Remember that old ugly built in bench that wasn't very functional? Yeah… you saw the pics from back when I started to tear out the first section. But… since then… this is what it had become….

The pegboard was warped and you could only use some of the holes. The bench was too high and not deep enough to do much. I had some storage but it just wasn't a good use of space. So generally… it just was a mess.










I just woke up Saturday morning and I KNEW… that thing had to go. My shop was cluttered. It was unorganized. It was poorly laid out. I had been happy with the changes that you see above. But the layout was just lacking something. I wasn't happy with my miter saw stand (an old set of kitchen drawer cabinets on a mobile base). I wasn't happy with where my table saw was either. I had all this space and generally would pull my saw horses out and anytime I needed to really use my table saw… I had to pull it out and it would be right in the way of the walkway to get to the rest of the shop. Also… no outfeed. It was just a pain. So… we started tearing out that bench.




























So.. sadly… I didn't get to do much of the demolition. I've been having some health issues and dealing with Vertigo so I wasn't able to do much. But… after we got to this point….. that pegboard HAD to go! Not this…. I was able to do. I had some help with the upper part from my 6'4" son (since I couldn't get on ladders)










A quick trip to the store for some OSB and the ugly built in is GONE forever.










So… then it was time for clean up. I'll save the finished product for my next post. This one was way longer than I expected. I really do miss being on LumberJocks. I hope I will get to be on here more and more often.

Thanks for hanging with me till the end of my babbling. LOL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better. Good for you involving the children. Teach them to work with their hands.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


Looking Good.

Great progress. Shop looking good already.

Next you need to build a tool cabinet. Just saying.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


nice to see it finally coming together ….... GOOD LUCK :<))


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


My hope for my next build is for a miter station. I have all the things that were on the pegboard in various places all over the shop. I have some things that were on french cleats… clamp rack, drill bit rack, drill & charger shelf, and some other things. Some are still in their places. Some are just sitting on the other bench waiting for their new home.

I'm really just waiting for the miter station before I start my tool cabinet… or tool wall…. or whatever it ends up being.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again Angie … Shop is coming right along, and be sure to paint the OSB white then hang whatever you want … 
You've done with "make do" for along time glad to see you are making it yours.
I built my shop new 4 years ago and I'm still redoing things. a shop is never done, they are always evolving.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back here on LJ's Angie. You sure are one determined woman! Great to know the kids are helping you.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a wonderful change there has been, improvement is awesome


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're making some good progress getting your shop the way you want it! Once you have it set up the way you want, you'll really enjoy working in it. It really is a joy to work in well-set-up shop!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


_*HEY Angie,*_

Don't know if you heard the phrase used by Virginia Slims a cigerette aimed at women…"You've come a long way baby!" And Vertigo is quite dibilitating…so…you've come a long way from where you started. Thought about you awhile back. Glad to see you're back. Nice to here good news about old LJ Buddies.

I remember when you started working in a commercial woodshop., and your excitment when you got a new toy…ah tool.

Nice modification. Keep it up.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


Good to see you're still kickin' Angie. Sounds like life has starting to look up in the past couple years, and like Martha Stewart says "That's a GOOD thing".

Sometimes just clearing out and area to be able to START the demolition can be daunting in itself. So like the AA folks say "One day at a time" which can easily be converted to "One STEP at a time" when you're faced with any of life's challenges.

It'll get better ! Keep the faith girl, keep the faith ! 
.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


Looking good Angie.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the encouraging comments!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Where I was... Some changes... and a little demolition. *
> 
> Well… back in September of 2013 I started this blog about making changes to my shop. There have been so many changes. It's hard to believe. After feeling really discouraged I spent this past weekend making more changes. I mean…. we got up that morning and I said… "hey… we are going to do this!". My poor children had no warning.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon. You've come a long way. One step at a time. Shops are always evolving.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

*Demolition is over... now to organize the tools. *

The demolition part is over. Now it's time to set up my tools better. The flow was just not working for me. Every time I needed to use my table saw I had to pull it out. It's on wheels… but it's one of those stands that come with it. Works.. but more awkward than anything. But with it pulled out and the saw horses out… it created a small path in between and it was such a hassle.

I don't even remember where. I think on a Youtube video… someone mentioned using the Grizzly website to set up their shop. They have a shop planer. Here's the link.

The first thing I did after going to the site and checking it out… was go measure EVERYTHING. Then I laid everything out in the program the way it was set up. This is what I came up with.










You'll notice the writing… the program does let you name things. But it doesn't add the text. I simply took a screen shot of it after I was done and then edited it in PicMonkey.

The last time I did a change up I put EVERYTHING on wheels. Well… except two things. The Kreg Router table and the "brown desk". Even the scrap bin is on wheels. So all the tools in my shop are pretty much modular. I played around with things a little bit and ended up with this layout.










Ok… this isn't what I ended up doing. But it was my "plan". Howerver… not only do I not have the new miter station built… it also just didn't work out as well as I thought it would. Here is where I am at now.










This is the "brown desk" and is where the built in was that I just removed. Still haven't had the opportunity to paint. But I'm putting that off till I get the miter station built. The little kitchen cart to the left of the desk has my sanders in it, my dremels and on the side there's a little towel rack that I put my clamps on. Under the Kreg table I have two drawers sitting under there. The bottom one is on wheels. These two hold a lot of the more often used items that were on the peg board.










I'm still using the base of kitchen drawers as my miter cart for now. I ended up putting the drill press right next to it. And as an unexpected bonus…. I'm able to use the table on the drill press as support for my longer stock lumber when I'm using the miter saw. I also put the scroll saw in the corner again because I just don't use it much. It's very easy to pull out and use if I need to. But I'm thinking it's just needs to be taken off the base and stored in the new miter station. It just takes up too much room and I don't use it. For now I have a little shelf on the base to store some of the things from the old built in bench. It is also where I keep my miter sled and some other jigs. Most of the time the saw horses are in use. But they are out of the way and when I want to use the joiner I have easy access to it.










My table saw is in a much better place. It's also next to my bench (which is still a huge mess). Once I take that green top off I can match up the height to the table saw and use it as an outfeed table. Of course I still have my lumber bin and it is going to get attacked this coming week. I just threw stuff as I was cleaning and moving stuff.

This whole area is a hot mess. To the right of those paint buckets I have this crate I got from work. I stored some rarely used items in it that were from the built in bench. And the drawers from the bench are sitting on top of it. I just threw some scrap plywood on top to keep any sawdust out of the drawers. And… it gives me a little surface to put things on.

In this position the table saw can be pushed agains the wall when I'm not using it. But the way I have it now it's quite easy to just pull it out when I need it. And….(this is what prompted the change up in the first place)... I can leave it out and it's not in the way of the work flow at all. This makes me very happy.










So overall… I feel like I have a new shop. I know I have a lot more work to do on it… but it sure is coming along nicely. Of course… after everything was over I just sat in a chair and looked at it. I'm soooooooooo glad that built in bench and pegboard are gone.










So… the above picture was taken while I sat in my chair and just admired my shop and the difference that tearing out that bench AND the pegboard made. Of course… with the Vertigo issues I couldn't do my happy dance. But.. in my mind… the happy dance was DEFINITELY going on .

My daughter came in and of course… laughed that I was just sitting there staring with this huge grin on my face. She decided to clean off the white board. So…she sat down at the brown desk with her polar pop and went to town. Since the writing has been on there since 2013… it was actually harder than she though. That's when she spilled her Big Red Polar Pop (Which she usually NEVER gets), all over the desk. GEEZ!!!! That stuff went everywhere you wouldn't want it to go. It spilled inside the base of the scroll saw and just everywhere. Onto my tool bags that were stored on the shelf I had just added to the scroll saw base. 
Oh well… I have some red stained pine now for that base. LOL










As always… I am not done and I WELCOME feedback on how I can arrange things even better. I've worked on one project so far. It only required the miter saw and a few cuts on the table saw. But so far I'm much happier. But before I end up going a lot further… I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks for following my journey!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Demolition is over... now to organize the tools. *
> 
> The demolition part is over. Now it's time to set up my tools better. The flow was just not working for me. Every time I needed to use my table saw I had to pull it out. It's on wheels… but it's one of those stands that come with it. Works.. but more awkward than anything. But with it pulled out and the saw horses out… it created a small path in between and it was such a hassle.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah… another thing… suggestions on lighting is also welcome. I have these guys. And I have three of them total. The lighting is horrible. Plus… for the Vertigo issues I'm having… dimly light areas are a headache for me. So I need lots of light for work… and for my head.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AngieO said:


> *Demolition is over... now to organize the tools. *
> 
> The demolition part is over. Now it's time to set up my tools better. The flow was just not working for me. Every time I needed to use my table saw I had to pull it out. It's on wheels… but it's one of those stands that come with it. Works.. but more awkward than anything. But with it pulled out and the saw horses out… it created a small path in between and it was such a hassle.
> 
> ...


Hi Angie

It has been awhile! I like that your shop has wheels on it and you can pull out the tools that you need when you need them. I like the way you have it laid out. A couple of thoughts. You could bring your work table to the center of the shop with your table saw on on end to also use as your out feed table. Save an area towards the back of you shop so that you can "wheel" out the tools as needed. I have 6- 6' Florescent lights in my shop. Each light has 2 bulbs. I use the 40 watt "daylight" bulbs and they really give great light! I also painted my ceiling and upper portions of my walls to help reflect the light. My dad once told me that "A mans shop is never done" so keep tweeking and moving and adjusting. Take care and work safe!

Steve


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Demolition is over... now to organize the tools. *
> 
> The demolition part is over. Now it's time to set up my tools better. The flow was just not working for me. Every time I needed to use my table saw I had to pull it out. It's on wheels… but it's one of those stands that come with it. Works.. but more awkward than anything. But with it pulled out and the saw horses out… it created a small path in between and it was such a hassle.
> 
> ...


Hi Angie,
Wow you've sure completed a bunch of work in the right direction … However, I do have a couple of things to consider.

First, make the brown desk go away, it is useful as is, but there is a ton of wasted space there. 
Make a charging station shelf and wall mount it, and include most of the stuff *on* the desk to that shelf also, and what is in the drawers will go into the cabinet that you build … shelves and doors, or drawers … this will take up half of the space of the desk. ... Consider the aspect of cutting the desk top and pushing the drawers together … see the space you have gained? but the drawers are so deep that they will stick out into the room. ...

Get that wall painted white or a color close to white, it will reflect the light so much better and give you the feeling of more space. I found some oops paint at Lowes for $3 … Slightly blue but who's to know.

Lighting is easy, it's just hard to decide on which way to go about it … Think *LED* and shop around, there are shop lights on sale right now at Costco, but for nearly the same price Home Depot or Lowes will have the 4 bulb shop fixtures and LED tubes … You will be making an investment, but look at the results that never need any replacement bulbs. Two of them will double what you have now.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

AngieO said:


> *Demolition is over... now to organize the tools. *
> 
> The demolition part is over. Now it's time to set up my tools better. The flow was just not working for me. Every time I needed to use my table saw I had to pull it out. It's on wheels… but it's one of those stands that come with it. Works.. but more awkward than anything. But with it pulled out and the saw horses out… it created a small path in between and it was such a hassle.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're gain'n on it, as Norm would say!

I second the idea of using one of your work tables as an outfeed table for the tablesaw-anytime you can make tools do double duty, you increase the efficiency of your shop.

Otherwise, it looks like you're on the right track-enjoy!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Demolition is over... now to organize the tools. *
> 
> The demolition part is over. Now it's time to set up my tools better. The flow was just not working for me. Every time I needed to use my table saw I had to pull it out. It's on wheels… but it's one of those stands that come with it. Works.. but more awkward than anything. But with it pulled out and the saw horses out… it created a small path in between and it was such a hassle.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, improvements are always a work in progress


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

AngieO said:


> *Demolition is over... now to organize the tools. *
> 
> The demolition part is over. Now it's time to set up my tools better. The flow was just not working for me. Every time I needed to use my table saw I had to pull it out. It's on wheels… but it's one of those stands that come with it. Works.. but more awkward than anything. But with it pulled out and the saw horses out… it created a small path in between and it was such a hassle.
> 
> ...


I understand just sitting and enjoying being in the shop. Looks like you have a great space to work and it is rewarding to get it set up for use in future projects. I like how you have everything mobile. I only have a couple items like that and see how helpful that would be.

One thought I would offer - I like having a work table behind me when working at the table saw. I have all my push blocks and blades stored on a shelf or in drawers below. This helps me to keep my table saw just for what I'm cutting (for the most part!). Just turn and grab what I need or the next board to cut.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Demolition is over... now to organize the tools. *
> 
> The demolition part is over. Now it's time to set up my tools better. The flow was just not working for me. Every time I needed to use my table saw I had to pull it out. It's on wheels… but it's one of those stands that come with it. Works.. but more awkward than anything. But with it pulled out and the saw horses out… it created a small path in between and it was such a hassle.
> 
> ...


Angie,

I'm looking at my shop right now to open floor space in my main work area. My thoughts are for shelving. as I can get it off the floor. I have another room that was my last ad on and I did everything right. Painting the floor while the space is open can improve the visual continuity as well as reduce moisture movement. Wish I;d have done that in the main room. LED's are the current buzz word and the price is coming down. The efficiency of lighting is also important in relation to the costs of power to the shop. Hand tools require just you, but table saws, drill presses , band saws and jointers cost to run.

You can make a drop down desk to use as needed that won't be a "where will I put this" catcher. I have too many of those. I'd like to suggest the benches and tables get heavy duty casters. It will pay in the long run and you can rearrange the room as you develop your particular work pattern.. Another thought is a tear down assembly table to make efficient use of available space.

Oh yeah, I'd put windows in to the walls to allow the sun to provide the best lighting. They can be up at the top of the wall to prevent nosy neighbors or kids from getting ideas. Lighting should be across spectrum to not influence color in wood choices and finishing.

Still walking in your bare feet to the shop? LOL!

Have fun, think ahead,


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieO said:


> *Demolition is over... now to organize the tools. *
> 
> The demolition part is over. Now it's time to set up my tools better. The flow was just not working for me. Every time I needed to use my table saw I had to pull it out. It's on wheels… but it's one of those stands that come with it. Works.. but more awkward than anything. But with it pulled out and the saw horses out… it created a small path in between and it was such a hassle.
> 
> ...


Ha! DocSavage45… never bare feet in the shop. NO way! LOL

Thanks for all the comments. I like all the ideas. I am going to be using the work bench I have now as an outfeed table as soon as I get it cleaned off. Planning on creating some organization under it as well so that it doesn't just collect like its doing now.

The brown desk… I'd already have it gone but I needed to keep it till I get the miter station built. I'm still considering how I'm going to store the things on it. Shelves? French Cleats? There are so many options.

A window was mentioned. Interestingly enough…. there are two windows. One has the AC in it. The other used to have one and the window was removed. It's currently boarded up and I recently found the actual window in the shed. It's where the clamps are hanging above the left side of the brown desk.

Definitely going to paint walls white. Still trying to decide what to do about the ceiling. There is a bunch of bad insulation up there. i need to remove all of it and replace it. With the vertigo issues I'm having… I can't get on a ladder to do that. May have to employ my son on that one. But not sure what to replace it with and how I'm going to do all that. Also definitely going to get more lights.

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AngieO said:


> *Demolition is over... now to organize the tools. *
> 
> The demolition part is over. Now it's time to set up my tools better. The flow was just not working for me. Every time I needed to use my table saw I had to pull it out. It's on wheels… but it's one of those stands that come with it. Works.. but more awkward than anything. But with it pulled out and the saw horses out… it created a small path in between and it was such a hassle.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely. Lookin grrrrr8! You'll be having more fun out there.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

AngieO said:


> *Demolition is over... now to organize the tools. *
> 
> The demolition part is over. Now it's time to set up my tools better. The flow was just not working for me. Every time I needed to use my table saw I had to pull it out. It's on wheels… but it's one of those stands that come with it. Works.. but more awkward than anything. But with it pulled out and the saw horses out… it created a small path in between and it was such a hassle.
> 
> ...


Doing good with your shop. Read a lot of good suggestions here, lighting tool bench use for multiple stations. If you have tools that are not used much, or scroll saw, attach it to a board and slide it on a lower shelf on the same stand. Or use a math mg like a flip top station for multiple tools. I have seen photos of a tool stand that was round and turned like a lazy Susan. As for the ceilings there are a few options, sheetrock, 1/4" lauan, foam insulation boards, depending on the budget.
A good shop is always changing. Keep up the good work.


----------

